# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  Oculus Quest 2, avis

## Coin-coin le Canapin

Hop un p'tit topic pour centraliser les infos et avis du *Quest 2*.

Les specs comparées au quest 1 :


Quest 1
Quest 2

Prix de lancement
449-549 €
349-450 €

Résolution (par œil)
1440×1600
1832×1920

FPS
72
72-90

Poids
571g
503g

Autonomie
1 à 3h
1 à 3h

Processeur
Snapdragon 835
Snapdragon XR2

Ram
4 Go
6 Go

Capacité
64-128 Gb
64-256 Gb



Tests :

5/5
https://www.lesnumeriques.com/casque...8929/test.html

4,5/5
https://www.techradar.com/reviews/oculus-quest-2-review

Non recommandé
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/...ext-vr-system/

Je complèterai ce post avec vos informations. Et si y en a parmi vous qui l'ont essayé, je suis preneur de toute info  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Tu t'es planté. le Snapdragon XR 2 c'est sur le Quest 2.

----------


## ExPanda

Un test un peu à contre-courant des autres bien élogieux : https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/...ext-vr-system/

----------


## fletch2099

En tout cas pour les controlleurs ils racontent du popo si on en croit ici
et en ce qui concerne le reste un test qui appuie les qualité et les défauts d'une façon bien moins putaclique, c'est par ici
Vais pas tarder a recevoir le miens je verrais bien

----------


## ExPanda

Et ben tant mieux.
Je suis curieux de voir les retours de vrais utilisateurs.

----------


## 564.3

> Et ben tant mieux.
> Je suis curieux de voir les retours de vrais utilisateurs.


On va en avoir en masse, ils ont l'air d'avoir prévu des stocks énormes. Sur Reddit y a des mecs qui bossent dans des chaines de supermarché qui ont posté quelques photos.
J'espère que NVidia va faire pareil avec les RTX 3070  ::ninja:: 

Sinon les vrais tests de tracking sont fait par des chercheurs qui utilisent des robots et font 1000 mesures de divers mouvements reproduits au millimètre près. Mais y a des risques qu'ils s'en foutent du Quest…

----------


## vectra

C'est un gros progrès par rapport au Quest 1, notamment par la correction de plusieurs problèmes et par une baisse de prix drastique.
Egalement, des options vendues par Oculus pour obtenir un confort proche de son homologue filaire, même si ça alourdit la facture.

Le vrai problème qui m'empêche de craquer, c'est que rien ne change vraiment par rapport au Quest 1 sur les fondamentaux. 

Il y a toujours aussi peu de jeux pour tourner nativement sur le Quest, car la plupart des éditeurs font leur jeu pour casque RV, assurent une compatibilité Rift sans effort notable, mais rechignent à effectuer une lourde conversion pour assurer une compatibilité Quest (en gros, proche du smartphone).

Dans les cas où les jeux sont adaptés quand-même, le résultat fait pleurer parce qu'un snapdragon ne remplacera jamais une RTX. Vraiment, c'est moche, même si ça pourra passer pour certains jeux orientés gym qui profiteront du sans-fil.

On en revient donc encore et toujours à l'ajout d'un fil / l'usage du wifi pour streamer un jeu normal à partir d'un PC, sachant que les plus gros titres RV du moment ne seront pas ou marginalement adaptés sur Quest. Si les nouvelles normes wifi et usb sont tout à fait capables de supporter un flux vidéo haute-résolution, ce n'est pas ce que propose le Quest 1 ni le Quest 2 malheureusement. Déjà, le Quest 1 avec son cable Link officiel à 80 euros était obligé de réduire la résolution vers celle du Rift S, sans compter une compression qui pompe des ressources et abime bien l'image. Le Q2 n'a a priori rien fait pour lever les blocages de bande-passante, ils ont juste amélioré l'algo de compression grâce à un snapdragon plus puissant.

TL;DR: avec un écran LED hautement résolu, ce Q2 aurait pu être un game changer de la RV et proposer enfin un hybride modulaire entre casque autonome et casque filaire sans concession. Dans la pratique, des choix absurdes de protocoles de communication conservent en l'état les limites de bande-passante qui rendent caduque la communication vers le PC, et disqualifie la résolution accrue du casque. Il y aura peut-être des compromis plus ou moins acceptables, mais rien pour vraiment mettre en danger les casques filaires actuels...

A part le Rift S. Oculus permettait à ses acheteurs de choisir entre une expérience sans-fil avec un accès dégradé à la bibliothèque filaire et une expérience filaire classique: ce n'est plus le cas maintenant...

----------


## Laya

Je ne suis pas sur de comprendre ta dernière ligne Le rift S c'est justement une expérience filaire classique.

DU coup à coté du rift S le quest 2 à une meilleur resolution et du coup une meilleure expérience, ou la compression rend quelque chose de moins bien?

----------


## vectra

A l'heure actuelle, le Link réduit la résolution à celle du Rift S, compresse l'image en la dégradant et fait porter un coût de compression au GPU du PC qui est significatif, assez pour perdre des FPS par rapport au jeu filaire. 

Dans ces conditions, la résolution du Quest 2 n'est vraiment pas un argument de vente honnête si elles perdurent.

Et le Rift S ne sera plus produit. J'aurais aimé un Rift S 2 avec les écrans du Quest 2 (clairement), ou simplement que le Quest 2 permette une connexion filaire classique (fusion idéale des deux casques), mais visiblement ce sera non dans les deux cas. Et c'est bien dommage parce qu'Oculus a la bonne idée d'investir le créneau des casques <<500 euros et des cartes graphiques de milieu de gamme, contrairement aux autres casques filaires actuellement sur le marché.

C'est d'autant plus rageant que les protocoles USB récents offrent une bande passante suffisante pour transporter la vidéo. Mais pour cela, il faudrait qu'Oculus vende également une carte contrôleur à brancher sur un PC fixe. Et seuls les tous derniers ordinateurs portables possèdent ces connecteurs fonctionnant à ces débits, mais de toute façon n'ont pas les GPU qui vont bien. Comme déjà dit, on paie au prix fort le désintérêt porté au virtual link.

----------


## 564.3

T'as vu des tests sérieux du Link du Quest 2 ? Parce que j'avais compris que la bande passante avant augmenté, même s'ils n'avaient pas encore patché la partie soft pour bien l'exploiter à part réduidre le taux de compression.
Le test d'ETR laisse entendre que dernièrement une image plus grande mais de nouveau plus compressée serait envoyée, mais c'est à confirmer. En tous cas il n'avait toujours pas de support des 90Hz.

Bref, on verra dans quelques jours ce que ça donne, puis dans quelques semaines / mois si quelques patchs ont amélioré les choses et laissé le choix des compromis à l'utilisateur.

----------


## vectra

Le flux vidéo pur du Rift S, c'est déjà 600 Mo/s à 80Hz (1280x1024x3x2x80).
Le Link a de l'usb 3 à 5 Gb/s, soit à peine plus que cela (625 *). Or, l'USB n'est pas stable en débit, a du mal à tenir ses perfs théoriques, et énormément de choses reposent sur les contrôleurs présents des deux côtés.

Donc OK, la compression peut faire passer plus d'infos dans le tuyau, mais le problème de base est un problème de tuyau qui ne peut pas être contourné à l'infini. Et pourtant le matériel existe...

Ceci dit, si on a un GPU assez balèze pour alimenter un casque 2000x2000, on peut envisager qu'il compresse efficacement en temps réel le flux vidéo, mais on est un peu dans le flou quand-même.

Accessoirement le Link vient de passer à 100 euros.

TL;DR: c'est beaucoup mieux que le Quest 1, mais en usage  filaire/ streaming, c'est techniquement et jusqu'à preuve du contraire inférieur au Rift S. Je ne nie pas la marge de progression possible, mais on est dans le domaine du spéculatif, pas des performances établies.

(*) L'oculus Link supporte l'USB 3.2 Gen 1, soit 5 Gbits/s en max théorique. Le site français d'Oculus a traduit en 5 Go/s, mais c'est faux. D'autres normes plus récentes peuvent supporter de 20 à 40 Gb/s pourvu qu'il y ait assez de lignes PCIe pour nourrir tout ça. Je n'ai pas pu trouver quelles normes sont supportées par le snapdragon: s'il y a du Gen 2, c'est possible que de nouvelles versions de l'Oculus Link lèvent les limitations de BP à l'avenir.

----------


## vectra

Ce que je dis n'est valable que pour le Link : selon Qualcom, le xr2 supporte le Wifi 6 (de 10 à 100+ Gb/s).

Donc voilà... Je pense que le Quest 1 128 go avec l'Oculus Link officiel était le pire achat possible  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

> Le flux vidéo pur du Rift S, c'est déjà 600 Mo/s à 80Hz (1280x1024x3x2x80).


Il a une meilleur résolution que ça quand même, c'est plutôt 1280*1440*3*2*80/10^6 = 884.73 Mo/s soit 7Gb/s  ::ninja:: 
Le Quest 2 à fond ça serait 1832*1920*2*90*3/10^9 = 1.9 Go/s soit 15.2Gb/s
Après y a de l'overhead dans les protocoles de transmission.

Pour l'USB ça dépend de plein de facteurs, on verra ce que ça donnera dans des conditions idéales raisonnables même si on reste loin du max théorique.
Ils vont pas faire de miracles et multiplier les bits, mais ça peut quand même rendre un truc intéressant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ce que je dis n'est valable que pour le Link : selon Qualcom, le xr2 supporte le Wifi 6 (de 10 à 100+ Gb/s).


Faut pas trop rêver, y a pas 36 antennes dans le Quest 2 pour faire du MIMO à fond les ballons…
Quand on voit ce que ça donne avec des PCs qui ont des cartes et AP qui coutent une blinde, c'est pas gagné.

----------


## vectra

Je ne suis pas sûr qu'on puisse transporter un flux RGB en 3 octets par pixel, je pense que c'est arrondi par défaut à 4 avec l'alpha channel.
En plus, le mode 5Gb/s, il se limite à 4Gb de charge utile à cause de l'encodage 10b/o utilisé dans ce mode. Donc on est vraiment loin des chiffres annoncés...

Par contre, j'ai été étonné de voir les débits avec lesquels virtual desktop se démerde: genre moins de 150 Mb/s en wifi 6, soit très largement moins que la limite du wifi 5 et 6, et pratiquement la moitié de la BP théorique utile de l'Oculus Link.
Comme quoi, la compression, c'est vraiment efficace pour éviter le goulet d'étranglement, mais là c'est même trop.

----------


## 564.3

> Je ne suis pas sûr qu'on puisse transporter un flux RGB en 3 octets par pixel, je pense que c'est arrondi par défaut à 4 avec l'alpha channel.
> En plus, le mode 5Gb/s, il se limite à 4Gb de charge utile à cause de l'encodage 10b/o utilisé dans ce mode. Donc on est vraiment loin des chiffres annoncés...


Ouais c'est l'overhead dont je parle.

À coté le Reverb G2 demande du DisplayPort 1.3, 25.92 Gb/s utile pour 32.4 Gb/s brut. Là ça passe plus facilement.

----------


## 564.3

Bon, la review qui me semble plutôt bien équilibrée de RoadToVR dit qu'ils n'ont pas mis à jour l'Oculus Link pour la sortie. J'espérais qu'on en sache plus, mais tant pis, ce sera pour plus tard.
https://www.roadtovr.com/oculus-ques...ost-every-way/
Edit: globalement y a pas grand changement par rapport aux previews

En attendant on verra les retours de ceux qui ont reçu leur nouveau casque  :;):

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Je ne sais pas à quel point c'est représentatif du total de casques vendus, mais apparemment le système de fixation payant elite strap semble avoir tendance à se casser :

https://www.reddit.com/r/OculusQuest...racked_straps/
https://www.reddit.com/r/OculusQuest...er_gentle_use/
https://www.reddit.com/r/OculusQuest...h_pressure_on/
https://www.reddit.com/r/OculusQuest...im_beat_saber/
https://www.reddit.com/r/OculusQuest...saw_the_other/
https://www.reddit.com/r/OculusQuest.../jfw0nj/metoo/

Etc…

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ca craint, surtout qu'il est vendu 50 € !!

----------


## Kira

J'imagine que Facebook est sur le coup..... Hormis quelques enseignes physiques où ils ont encore du stock, l'elite strap (et la version avec batterie) ne sont plus vendu. Indisponible partout. Même sur le site d'Oculus. Peut être que y'a eu un problème sur les premiers batch. On en sait rien. 

En tout cas ça ne peut pas être une coïncidence que juste après les "nombreux" retours comme quoi l'elite strap casse, ce dernier devient indisponible ^^ 

J'espère que Facebook va vite trouver le problème, le corriger, et remettre tout ça à la vente. J'adore mon Quest 2 hormis le confort..... Sur ma tête ça passe pas vraiment bien le strap d'origine.

----------


## Lanys

Des retours de canard sur l'objet, et surtout l'efficacité du link? :-)

----------


## 564.3

> Des retours de canard sur l'objet, et surtout l'efficacité du link? :-)


Pour les avis pas trop temporaires concernant le Link, va falloir attendre quelques patchs, le support du Quest 2 est encore beta.
https://uploadvr.com/oculus-link-set-bitrate-update/

Depuis l'article je n'ai pas vu d'autres news à ce sujet, ils doivent encore au moins corriger l'option _Encode Resolution_ et ajouter la sélection de la fréquence (passage à 90Hz).

----------


## ExPanda

> Des retours de canard sur l'objet, et surtout l'efficacité du link? :-)


Il en est un peu question sur le topic du matos : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...9-et-du-Rift-S

----------


## poulpator

> Il en est un peu question sur le topic du matos : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...9-et-du-Rift-S


Perso je trouve  le link très bien depuis le récente mise à jour.
Je l'utilise avec un câble "souple" à 15€ et mise à part un plantage après plusieurs heures de jeux, je n'ai pas eu de soucis.

----------


## Jefiban

Je viens de passer du Rifts S au Quest 2. Je joue uniquement en wifi et pas de soucis de ce côté là. Non, ce qui me chagrine c'est l'image aliasée et floue passé le 1er plan des jeux (steam VR ou rift). Je dois dire que visuellement ça fait un joli bon en arrière par rapport au Rift S. Les jeux natif Quest sont propres mais les autres franchement pas top...

Est ce du à mes réglages (par défaut) ou c'est normal ? Le link améliore-t-il cela?

----------


## vectra

On en parle sur l'autre thread.
Très probablement une histoire de réglage du Link à revoir.

----------


## Guignardem

Bonjour,

Mes excuses si mon message n'est pas du tout placé au bon endroit... mais je souhaite investir dans le Quest 2 et j'ai, je pense, des questions idiotes à poser.
Une fois que le ou les jeux sont chargés, y jouer consomme de l'internet ? j'ai une box 4g avec un forfait 200 go et je ne suis donc pas illimité, voilà pourquoi je pose la question.
D'autre part, un débit qui tourne autour de 15 Mbit/s est-il suffisant ?

Merci par avance aux personnes qui voudront bien me renseigner.

----------


## 564.3

Ça devrait aller, c'est comme tous les jeux classiques.
Après ça dépend si c'est un jeu solo, solo avec leaderboards & co en ligne, multi avec des assets locaux (cas classique), avec du dowload/streaming d'assets à la volée (plutôt rare), etc.

----------


## Guignardem

Merci.
Non je ne joue pas en multi en ligne.
Par contre, bcp d’appareils autour de ma box nécessite du 2,4 GHz, c’est un problème pour le Quest 2 ?

----------


## 564.3

> Merci.
> Non je ne joue pas en multi en ligne.
> Par contre, bcp d’appareils autour de ma box nécessite du 2,4 GHz, c’est un problème pour le Quest 2 ?


Si tu joues en mode standalone tu t'en fous. Le WiFi sert éventuellement à se connecter au compte Facebook, envoyer quelques données pour débloquer des achievements et je ne sais quoi. À voir si ça marche totalement offline sinon, mais j'espère que oui (?).

La connexion WiFi est importante si tu fais du streaming d'un jeu PC via Virtual Desktop par contre. C'est un peu du bricolage et faut s'assurer d'avoir le meilleur signal possible entre le PC et le Quest 2.
Oculus recommande plutôt d'utiliser de l'USB3, et propose un cable de luxe ultra léger. Ça n'est pas nécessaire, un cable moins cher fait l'affaire selon les retours qu'on voit ici et là.

----------


## Guignardem

Des retours de la part des porteurs de lunettes de vue ? Ce qui est fourni de base est suffisant ?
Merci

----------


## Hideo

J ai pas test mais dans la boite y filent un truc a mettre entre la mousse et le casque pour avoir plus d espace pour les porteurs de lunettes

----------


## kpouer

Salut les canards, je peux vos donner mon avis de noob de la VR :
J’ai acheté un Occulus Quest 2 et c’est mon premier casque VR.
L’existence d’Occulus Link a été un peu le déclencheur, mais finalement le fait qu’il soit standalone aussi est finalement génial et j’ai acheté de nombreux jeux sur Occulus directement pour ne pas avoir à dépendre du PC et c’est bien agréable même si certains jeux PC valent évidemment la peine. J’ai testé Star Wars Squadrons, c’est sympa, un léger flou mais à ce que j’ai compris il faudrait que je vois si je peux jouer sur le supersampling, c’est bien ça ?
Pour les lunettes je ne peux pas vous dire je n’en ai pas, ma fille de 8 ans en a et ne se plaint pas (je n’ai pas utilisé le bidule livré avec le casque).

Et en passant une question : beaucoup de jeux semblent n’avoir qu’une sauvegarde (Beat Saber, The Climb) et donc toutes les personnes qui jouent marquent leur score sous le nom du comte Occulus, vous savez s’il y a un moyen d’éviter ça ?

Sinon à votre disposition si vous avez plus de questions sur le casque lui même.

----------


## leeoneil

> Des retours de la part des porteurs de lunettes de vue ? Ce qui est fourni de base est suffisant ?
> Merci


On vient de le tester chez un pote avec ma copine, nous sommes tous deux porteurs de lunettes.
Il n'y avait pas le truc spécial d'installé sur le casque, mais pour nous ça a fonctionné nickel.
Attention comme vous l'aurez compris je n'ai pas utilisé le casque des heures durant, mais une petite session sur Alyx.
Aucune gène pour les lunettes, aucun réglage, tout était net.
A voir de vrais retours d'utilisateurs bien entendu, mais même sans le petit "spacer" fourni en plus, ça ne nous a pas posé de problème.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Est-ce qu'il est possible de se connecter directement à une connexion wifi d'un pc au lieu de passer par le routeur si on veut jouer via virtual desktop ?

Le pc serait connecté à la box en ethernet, et le casque au wifi du pc, sans passer par la box. Est-ce que ça pourrait faire économiser un peu de latence ou améliorer les performances de façon non négligeable ?

----------


## Maalak

Ca y est, j'ai rejoint la secte.

----------


## Hideo

> Est-ce qu'il est possible de se connecter directement à une connexion wifi d'un pc au lieu de passer par le routeur si on veut jouer via virtual desktop ?
> 
> Le pc serait connecté à la box en ethernet, et le casque au wifi du pc, sans passer par la box. Est-ce que ça pourrait faire économiser un peu de latence ou améliorer les performances de façon non négligeable ?


Tres bonne question. 

J'ai fais une recherche tres rapide sur google apres avoir vu ton message. 
Visiblement oui tu peux, je suis tombe sur un ou deux posts reddit qui l'expliquent, ceci dit j'ai aussi vu quelqu'un dire que le Dev a prevenu qu'il fallait mieux passer par un router pour des raisons qui n'ont pas ete cite dans le message.

Donc on va dire que possible mais apparement pas conseille ?

----------


## 564.3

> Visiblement oui tu peux, je suis tombe sur un ou deux posts reddit qui l'expliquent, ceci dit j'ai aussi vu quelqu'un dire que le Dev a prevenu qu'il fallait mieux passer par un router pour des raisons qui n'ont pas ete cite dans le message.
> 
> Donc on va dire que possible mais apparement pas conseille ?


On a du tomber sur le même post, il en avait été question dans le topic du matos. 
https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=13110238

Normalement ça devrait marcher, mais le Quest2 est un peu frileux (un smartphone se connecte à fond la caisse, le Quest non).
Ça dépend peut-être des chipsets, vaut mieux avoir vu que quelqu'un a testé avant.
Il pourrait aussi y avoir des améliorations avec des updates de drivers / firmware WiFi du Quest. À revérifier ensuite.

----------


## vectra

Je prends la peine de le préciser suite à malentendus et déceptions. 
Le casque Q2 est un bon casque autonome et sans doute un bon hybride filaire/autonome.

Mais si les jeux qui vous intéressent sont avant tout des jeux PC, posez-vous les bonnes questions. Car:

- *L'Oculus Link ne remplace pas le fil de l'Oculus Rift S*. Par défaut, le résultat est moins bon.
- L'Oculus Link est moins bon que le Wifi avec Virtual Desktop et un setup approprié.
- Des cables génériques font à peu près le même taf que le Link.

Ce n'est pas un signal vidéo qui transite par le Link, mais de la vidéo compressée en temps-réel sur le GPU du PC pour des raisons de performances. Cela introduit une dégradation de la qualité générale, des artefacts, une latence qui n'existe pas sur les vrais casques filaires, et qui augmente lorsque la qualité d'image augmente. Inutile de rappeler que le GPU doit alors gérer le jeu et la compression en même temps.

La vidéo de Nik sur ETR synthétise très bien tout cela. En suivant ce qui est préconisé, vous devriez finir avec une meilleure qualité visuelle que le Rift S qui possède un écran nettement moins résolu. Mais ça ne viendra pas tout seul.

----------


## 564.3

> L'Oculus Link est moins bon que le Wifi avec Virtual Desktop et un setup approprié.


Sauf que le Link a été patché depuis, il est revenu dessus:
https://www.etr.fr/actualite/7654-oc...a-du-link.html

Voir la conclusion à la fin:



> Ce sera donc à présent à vous de voir si vous préférez jouer sans fil avec une expérience légèrement plus dégradée ou câblé avec une expérience digne d'un casque PC VR.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je vais rajouter une couche  ::ninja::  Si vous voulez profiter du PC VR de qualitay en sans fil, il faut allez chez HTC.
Tous leur casques (*HTC Vive*, *HTC Vive Pro*, *HTC Vive Cosmos*, *HTC Vive Cosmos Elite*) peuvent se mettre en sans fil après l'achat du module sans fil (carte PCI Express + 2 antennes (transmission et réception) + une batterie + adaptateur pour fixer l'antenne sur un des casques).

A croire que les gens ont déjà oublié HTC.  ::ninja::   :^_^:

----------


## 564.3

Ouais le WiGig c'est du sans fil sérieux. Mais ce n'est pas le même prix par contre  ::ninja:: 

Sinon pour être complet concernant le Quest 2, il a aussi refait un test d'une nouvelle version de VD qui permet de passer le bitrate de l'encodage à 150Mbps (vs les 300Mbps avec le Link) et affiche la vraie latence.
Ça reste toujours moins bien, mais passer de 100 à 150Mbps c'est notable. Bon, passer à 300Mbps doit l'être aussi  ::ninja:: 
Et 300Mbps c'est le meilleur compromis qu'il a trouvé entre qualité et latence pour son matos, le Link peut monter plus haut.

----------


## vectra

Il faudrait que les deux intéressés viennent ici décrire leur problème, parce que pourtant ils ont forcément la dernière MAJ et qu'ils gueulent quand-même.
Je me vois mal acheter un Q2 pour cracher ma bile dessus  ::wacko::

----------


## 564.3

> Il faudrait que les deux intéressés viennent ici décrire leur problème, parce que pourtant ils ont forcément la dernière MAJ et qu'ils gueulent quand-même.
> Je me vois mal acheter un Q2 pour cracher ma bile dessus


Faut ptet faire un peu de tuning/debugging. Ou alors tout est normal, et ils sont déçus parce qu'ils espéraient mieux.

La première vidéo de Nik ne se tenait pas vu les specs de la connectique. Ce qui reste étonnant c'est qu'Oculus ait attendu après la sortie du Quest2 pour patcher le soft du Link, même si ça n'a pas trop trainé. Pareil pour rendre dispo le mode 90Hz. Mais bon, c'est toujours plus compliqué que ça en a l'air.

----------


## space_mammouth

C'est ici que j'aurais dû mettre mon avis sur le quest 2 en fait. Pour les potentiels intéressés, je dirais que je suis très mitigé. Je trouve l'image brumeuse et floue, les noirs manquent beaucoup de profondeur et le FOV est minuscule.

Par contre, y a pas de grille grâce à la bonne résolution des lentilles et les contrôleurs sont top. J'ai posté un peu plus de détail sur le topic général du hardware VR.

----------


## Maalak

Pour a profondeur des noirs, c'est normal puisque ce n'est pas de l'oled mais du lcd, et ce sera la même chose pour tous les autres casques récents (à part peut-être une partie de l'écran du dernier Varjo, mais on ne parle pas du même prix non plus), et c'est grâce à ça que tu ne vois pas de grille (ce que je trouve nettement préférable).

Au final, j'en arrive à la conclusion que vectra devrait se commander un Quest 2 (renvoyable sous 8 jours, donc sans trop de risques) pour le tester en même temps que son G2 et qu'il puisse ainsi se faire une idée personnelle.  ::P:

----------


## vectra

Petite suggestion: tu le paies et je le renvoie sous 8 jours  ::siffle:: 
Promis  ::siffle::

----------


## leeoneil

Je ne sais toujours pas si je vais franchir le pas.
Mais je regarde un peu à droite à gauche, et il y a 100 balles de différence entre les versions (64 et 256).
De votre point de vue, quel est l'intérêt ?

Dans l'idée, ce serait pour jouer sur le PC, pas forcemment besoin qu'il soit très autonome. Les pti jeux "à la con" ne m'intéresse pas beaucoup, donc je suppose que les "gros jeux" ont tous besoin du PC pour tourner, non ?

----------


## vectra

Les gros jeux demandent un PC effectivement. Et dans ce cas, aucun intérêt d'investir dans un stockage intégré.

----------


## Metalink

J'ai pris une version 64gb, je joue sur le Quest et sur PC et c'est largement suffisant (surtout au prix de la version 256).
Les jeux Quest font rarement plus de quelques gigas chacun  :;):

----------


## space_mammouth

> Je ne sais toujours pas si je vais franchir le pas.
> Mais je regarde un peu à droite à gauche, et il y a 100 balles de différence entre les versions (64 et 256).
> De votre point de vue, quel est l'intérêt ?


J'ai le même profil, uniquement intéressé par les "gros jeux" qui tournent sur mon PC, les 64 go sont donc suffisants (voir inutiles pour ce qui me concerne). Et avec les 100€ économisés, tu peux faire comme moi t'offrir le magnifique cable oculus à 100€.  ::ninja::

----------


## leeoneil

Alors je rebondis, j'avais fait un retour sur ce prix débile, et un canard m'a répondu "on trouve des câbles à 15€ qui font la même chose".
Plus d'info svp ?
Imaginons que je craque pour un Quest 2 ... Imaginons...  ::ninja:: 
On prend quoi comme câble svp ?

Merci !

edit : oula je fais bien de regarder, ce n'est pas compatible avec mon matos !
Il faut un port USB-C sur le PC ?
Bah mince, c'est devenu la norme ?
Ma carte mère achetée cette année n'a pas ça en stock... Vous avez fait comment de votre côté ?

----------


## Metalink

J'ai pris ça et ça marche nickel : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B01MZIPYPY  :;):  C'est pas forcément le plus léger ou le plus pratique, mais vu le prix ça me va.
Pas besoin de port USB-C juste d'un port USB 3, 3m c'est bien mais si tu as beaucoup de place hésite pas à en prendre un de 5m !

----------


## leeoneil

Merci pour ce retour, c'est plutôt rassurant !
ça ne s'arrache pas facilement côté casque ?
Une version coudée côté USB-C ça me semble plus confort non ? Pour pouvoir le scratcher sur le casque par exemple ?

----------


## Metalink

Nan j'ai pas eu de soucis à ce niveau là, mais effectivement une version coudée ça semble être une bonne idée. J'y avais pas pensé en commandant  ::P: 
Du coup quand je joue avec le Link je lui fais longer le côté gauche du casque et je l'attache à l'arrière avec un serre câbles en scratch.

----------


## leeoneil

Bon du coup j'ai craqué j'en ai chopé un hier.... Me manque plus que le câble.
Je vais pouvoir suivre les actus VR, ça me fait bizarre.... J'ai l'impression d'avoir acheté une console pour la première fois de ma vie, je me sens sale !  ::P:  (ce qu'est le quest en fait).

*edit question* : j'en profite, question bête -> en plus de steam VR, il faut installer un logiciel spécial quest sur le PC ?
Merci pour vos conseils éclairés !

*edit question 2* : ça a un intérêt les protège lentilles ? Des retours sur des rayures ? On porte des lunettes (j'ai mis le "spacer"), plus gros risque de rayures peut-être ? Des infos là-dessus ? Merci !

----------


## leeoneil

Ptin c'est vraiment pourrave de ne pas avoir de notice papier livée avec l'appareil.
Un pote m'a fait découvrir le système qui permet de ne pas utiliser les joystick. Ce n'est indiqué nulle part dans la découverte de l'oculus.

C'est assez incroyable d'ailleurs ! Vous connaissez des jeux qui en tirent parti ?

----------


## Metalink

Sur PC il faut que tu installe le logiciel Oculus pour profiter du Link (et que tu le passes en beta pour avoir la dernière version  :;): ).
Pour la détection des mains je crois que Vacation Simulator les gère, mais j'ai pas encore testé. Sinon je suis pas encore tombé sur un jeu qui les utilisaient, mais je serais curieux d'en tester.

Concernant les lentilles je laisse les experts te répondre, je sais qu'il faut juste faire attention à pas les rayer et à pas les exposer à la lumière !

----------


## 564.3

> C'est assez incroyable d'ailleurs ! Vous connaissez des jeux qui en tirent parti ?


Surtout des demos techniques, pour du gameplay un peu tendu c'est pas très adapté.
Ça manque d'un critère de recherche dans le store Oculus, il y a cette vieille liste sinon
https://uploadvr.com/best-oculus-quest-hand-tracking/

Et pour Job Simulator / Vacation Simulator c'était en test aussi. Je ne sais pas où ça en est.

----------


## RUPPY

> Un pote m'a fait découvrir le système qui permet de ne pas utiliser les joystick. Ce n'est indiqué nulle part dans la découverte de l'oculus.
> 
> C'est assez incroyable d'ailleurs ! Vous connaissez des jeux qui en tirent parti ?


Perso, je connaissais pas   ::o:

----------


## leeoneil

Petit retour au cas où quelqu'un tombe sur le même problème :
les drivers AMD font planter l'oculus link sur certains ordis avec le quest 2, avec certaines cartes graphiques.
C'est très étrange, parce-que sur mon ordi RAS, mais sur l'ordi de ma copine, on cliquait sur "activer le link", un flash et rien, retour au menu.

Tout revient en ordre avec les drivers 20.09.1 pour l'instant.
Il semblerait qu'AMD soit au courant et que ce soit la gueguerre avec l'équipe de dev' d'oculus.

https://forums.oculusvr.com/communit...k-issues-fixed

edit : oh et je découvre un peu au pif les histoires de bitrate et de changement de fréquence !
Y'a moyen de coller ça dans l'op ?
A priori les dernières infos : https://uploadvr.com/how-to-oculus-link-best-quality/ mais je suis un peu perdu.

----------


## Hideo

Ohhh c'est tres interessant ce que tu dis, j'ai un copain qui n'arrive pas a faire fonctionner son link sur son laptop avec une carte AMD, on avait un peu abandonner l'idee de le faire fonctionner.

Merci d'avoir fait remonte ca, j'vais lui en parler.

----------


## Maalak

Dites, sur le magasin Oculus, on voit des jeux compatibles Rift S, d'autre compatibles Quest (je passe sur les compatibles Go).
Est-ce que cela veut donc dire que le jeu compatible seulement Rift S ne passera pas avec le link sur un Quest ?


Et tant que je suis à parler de jeu, à part Google Earth VR même si ce n'est pas vraiment un jeu, est-ce qu'il y en a qui valent le coup dans les gratuits ou c'est uniquement des trucs pourris qui ne valent même pas le temps du téléchargement ?

----------


## nodulle

> Dites, sur le magasin Oculus, on voit des jeux compatibles Rift S, d'autre compatibles Quest (je passe sur les compatibles Go).
> Est-ce que cela veut donc dire que le jeu compatible seulement Rift S ne passera pas avec le link sur un Quest ?
> 
> 
> Et tant que je suis à parler de jeu, à part Google Earth VR même si ce n'est pas vraiment un jeu, est-ce qu'il y en a qui valent le coup dans les gratuits ou c'est uniquement des trucs pourris qui ne valent même pas le temps du téléchargement ?


Dans une logique de simplification je dirais que c'est le support *natif* qui est indiqué. Le link reste une feature annexe et ne doit pas rentrer en ligne de compte.
Pour Google Earth et bien c'est un peu comme la version sur navigateur, mais en VR... ça reste intéressant à tester. On peut y passer des heures comme 5 min, tout dépends si ça t'intéresse. Mais en général les expériences VR de Google reste intéressant à tester.



Sinon je viens de voir que Oculus référence une liste de carte graphique compatible ou non avec le link que ce soit chez AMD ou Nvidia.

----------


## Maalak

> Dans une logique de simplification je dirais que c'est le support *natif* qui est indiqué. Le link reste une feature annexe et ne doit pas rentrer en ligne de compte.


Oui, je pense pouvoir confirmer, je viens de penser à regarder la fiche d'Asgard's Wrath et c'est bien indiqué Rift S et non Quest, donc ça colle bien avec ça.  ::):

----------


## RUPPY

Petit retour sur le "VR Confort Elite Strap" (véridique, c'est marqué sur la boite  :Cigare: ) made in Aliexpress  ::happy2:: 

Contenu de la boite :


Une fois monté :


Pour 23€, c'est franchement pas mal du tout  ::o: . C'est bien plus confortable que le système de base dont les rubans élastiques me comprimaient trop la tête (il faut trop le serrer pour qu'il soit bien ajusté) et, par la force des choses, me collait le coussinet dans la mouille  :Boom: .

Là, le casque repose essentiellement sur le haut de la tête grâce au genre de serre-tête bien moelleux sur le dessus, ce qui est beaucoup moins fatiguant durant les longues sessions je trouve. Après, serrage avec la molette à l'arrière et c'est fini. Il faut simplement bien ajuster la sangle sur le dessus car c'est elle qui permet de monter ou descendre le casque selon la position de vos yeux (à coté des narines ou le haut du front, dans les cheveux  :^_^: ).

C'est du tout bon pour moi.

Petit point négatif : j'ai un doute sur la solidité du plastique  :tired: . Je suis plutôt soigneux et ne trimballe pas mon casque dans un sac à dos mais si c'est votre cas, attention, les épaisseurs de plastiques sont un peu légères à mon sens, ça ne doit pas très bien encaisser les chocs ou la compression si vous vous asseyez dessus  ::ninja::

----------


## Darth

Vu la solidité tres wish.com du strap d'origine, tu ne peux que l'améliorer  ::P:

----------


## Maalak

Question que je me pose : les branches du strap d'origine s'enlèvent facilement ? On n'a pas de risque de casser quelque chose en tentant de le faire ?

----------


## Metalink

C'est assez souple, tu peux y aller  :;):

----------


## leeoneil

On a enfin la fibre et la bbox Bouygues qui est en wifi 6.
J'ai donc installé Virtual Desktop pour profiter du casque sans avoir à le brancher au PC.
ça marche du tonnerre !!!!!! (et depuis peu, plus besoin d'activer la version développeur)

J'ai commencé Alyx avec, dans une pièce où je ne risque pas de mettre en grand coup dans l'écran du pc par exemple.
Et je peux faire des tours sur moi même sans me soucier de quoi que ce soit.
Je trouve ça incroyable que ça fonctionne aussi bien ! (et mon pc est en wifi, même pas branché en Ethernet).

Franchement pour 350 balles il est fou ce casque !

----------


## RUPPY

Si jamais ça intéresse quelqu'un, je vends mon Quest 2  ::rolleyes::  (navré du HS....enfin pas trop HS non plus  ::): )

----------


## vectra

Pour acheter un G2?
Bien; tu as vu la lumière  :;):

----------


## RUPPY

> Pour acheter un G2?
> Bien; tu as vu la lumière


 :^_^: 

Non, pour m'acheter du temps libre  ::ninja::

----------


## OldBullLee

Le Air Link fonctionne, et pour l'instant, retour mitigé. 
L'image se fige parfois, même avec un routeur wifi 6.
En enlevant le 120hz ça va mieux. C'est peut-être ma config qui bottleneck : i7 7700 et gtx 1070ti.

----------


## Maalak

Tu as pu comparer l'air link et virtual desktop pour vérifier qui s'en sort le mieux (déjà vis-à-vis de tes freezes, mais aussi de la fluidité et qualité graphique) ?

----------


## Stefbka

Attention à bien virer les réglages genre birate encodage que vous auriez éventuellement bidouiller dans oculus tray tools ou autre sinon ça met le bazar ! Sinon ça marche au poil le airlink

----------


## OldBullLee

Effectivement, réglé sur 1.0 et sans le 120hz on a beaucoup moins de tearing, même si on y perd en résolution.
Pour comparer, avec le link je suis sur 1.3 sans aucun problème sur tous les jeux que j'ai testés (Lone Echo, Red Matter, Alien Isolation, même Outer Wilds qui rame un peu, et des trucs moins gourmands comme SuperHot).
Pour VD je peux pas dire, je me le suis fait rembourser sans le tester à l'annonce du Air Link.
Faudra attendre qu'il sorte de sa bêta pour que ça fonctionne mieux j'imagine...

----------


## Oldnoobie

Bonjour, je vous poste ici mon essai des *lentilles correctrices de vue de Widmovr.*

Ca peut intéresser des gens qui auraient le même souci que moi : grosse tête, grosses lunettes : faut forcer sur la monture pour la rentrer, puis ses verres viennent en contact avec les optiques du casque... et on va tout droit au scratch sur les verres, ou les optiques, ou les deux. J'avais une vieille monture plus petite, mais verres rayés, monture tordue et ancienne correction... pas glop.
Je vous fais ce retour car c'est quand même plus de 100€ (ensuite ça joue de quelques dizaines d'euros selon le type de correction demandée, faut fournir les chiffres d'une ordonnance ophtalmo).





> Ah ça, les grosses lunettes, c'est vite un problème. 
> https://phraseculte.files.wordpress....s-inconnus.jpg
> 
> On peut trouver des écarteurs un peu plus grands que celui livré avec le casque, ce qui revient quand même bien moins cher. Après, est-ce que la distance gagnée est suffisante pour éviter les contacts et est-ce que cette augmentation de distance n'est pas préjudiciable à la netteté de l'image, je ne saurais dire. En tout cas, je serais assez curieux de le savoir si tu pars dans cette voie-là.
> La solution des verres correcteur directement posés sur les lentilles est assez séduisante, mais c'est quand même un bon budget, il y a de quoi réfléchir avec de s'y lancer (même si je pense que c'est le mieux, surtout pour les grosses têtes qui rendent plus pénible le port de lunettes avec le casque). Si encore il y avait une uniformisation de la taille des lentilles entre les casques (a minima au sein d'une même entreprise) pour avoir la certitude qu'elles seraient réutilisables, ça serait un gros plus. Même chose, si tu pars par-là, un retour sera intéressant car il ne me semble pas qu'un canard utilise ce genre de chose.
> 
> On rappellera sinon qu'il y a une section VR sur ce forum si tu veux parler des jeux ou du Quest 2.


Bon ben j'ai reçu hier mes verres à clipser WIDMOVR. C'est de la balle. Je peux porter le casque sans lunettes, c'est bien plus confortable. 

La vision est parfaite, c'est net, pas de reflet gênant en jeu, le champ de vision est préservé (ajouter un écarteur XL est susceptible de réduire le champ de vision, d'après certains commentaires). J'ai pourtant une correction un poil compliquée, avec d'ailleurs quelques majorations qui ont monté la facture à 140€. C'est un investissement sur le ludisme VR dans la durée, faut utiliser le casque derrière.

C'est livré avec une petite pochette souple de rangement et des caches clipsables sur les lentilles elles-mêmes clipsables sur les optiques du casque. Du coup c'est bien fixé et bien protégé. 

Enfin, c'est du made in poland et c'est livré en un petit deux semaines, à domicile sans signature par colis TNT protégé : les lentilles sont dans un étui souple, dans une boîte carton rigide, dans un colis avec des coussins d'air de chaque côté. Comme le colis est petit et le carton épais, pour l'écraser faudrait vraiment y aller. 

Maintenant, si Oculus sort de nouveaux Quest par la suite, j'espère qu'ils vont conserver exactement la forme des optiques du Quest 2...

----------


## Oldnoobie

Plop, je viens vous faire un retour sur les verres correcteurs *Widmovr*. 
C'est un canard sur ce forum qui m'a appris l'existence de ce type de solution, et merci encore. 

Par contre j'ai découvert (trop tard) l'existence du site *VR Optician*, qui, en comparant sur la base de ma correction, compliquée, arrive, FDP compris, 10€ moins cher (130 au lieu de 140€). 
Mais en plus, il semble que ce soit allemand (Widmovr c'est fabriqué en pologne), à la commande on vous demande sur quel écartement des lentilles vous jouez (a priori pour vous faire des verres encore plus adaptés à votre usage), et à la pose les verres correcteurs semblent un peu plus intégrés (il faut démonter un entourage des optiques de casque, alors que les Widmover se clipsent par dessus, même si ce dernier point n'est pas clair).

----------


## BlueTemplar

Salut à tous, j'ai récupéré le Quest 2 de Sieur RUPPY. Il marche parfaitement en autonome y a pas de soucis. Par contre impossible de faire fonctionner l'airlink. Je l'utilise avec mon ordinateur portable (16go ram, ryzen 9 4900H, RTX 2060) et ça ne fonctionne pas. Un post reddit explique parfaitement mon problème mais les solutions avancées ne fonctionnent pas : https://www.reddit.com/r/OculusQuest...ff2f/air_link/.

En gros lorsque je lance via le Quest l'association avec l'ordinateur (qu'il trouve et qui apparait comme connecté), ça mouline sur le Quest, sur l'ordinateur plusieurs message comme "le casque n'est pas trouvé" ou "oculus ne fonctionne pas correctement" puis le Quest revient sur l'affichage autonome.

J'ai essayé de passer toutes les applications oculus sur mon ordinateur dans un mode qui permet de n'utiliser que la carte graphique Nvidia et pas l'intégré (via windows mais aussi via le pannel nvidia) comme j'ai pu le voir comme solution sur le net. Puis j'ai regardé si le mode Synchronous SpaceWarp était désactivé (il l'est, j'ai mis sur auto puis sur disabled de nouveau histoire de). La dernière chose que je n'ai pas testé c'est de revenir en arrière pour les pilotes Nvidia.

J'ai rebooté le PC et le Quest2 plusieurs fois également entre les changements ...

Est ce que ça vous parle ? Quelque chose auquel je n'aurai pas pensé ? 

Pour infos je l'ai branché une fois en filaire pour l'associer à mon ordinateur mais je n'ai même pas testé avec ...

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je suis probablement moins avancé que toi sur le sujet, vu tes recherches, mais au hasard :
- quand tu demandes sur le casque à te connecter au PC qui est identifié dans le menu Airlink du casque, est-ce que sur ton PC l'app Oculus est ouverte, avec dedans, le casque identifié comme allumé et trouvé (un témoin vert à côté de l'image du casque, sinon elle est rouge).
- tester en filaire te permettrait d'isoler le souci Air Link, c'est pas une mauvaise idée.

----------


## BlueTemplar

Oui le casque est bien reconnu dans l'application oculus. Je vais tester en filaire pour voir.

----------


## Skyounet1664

Je pense que ce n'est pas encore stable. J'ai un peu le même problème en lançant Airlink de temps en temps. Le casque trouve bien mon PC mais il n'arrive pas a se connecter, ça se coupe tout seul. Il finit par retrouver le casque, etc...

----------


## BlueTemplar

Bon j'ai testé avec le câble et ... Ça ne fonctionne pas non plus. J'ai désinstallé proprement l'application oculus (en supprimant aussi ce qui trainait partout) et je réinstalle, on va voir.

Edit : ça ne fonctionne pas plus. Je comprend pas si même avec le cable ça passe pas, y a un soucis. Le pire c'est que quand le Quest charge le link, j'entend le son de la notif du PC dans le casque avant que ça revienne sur le home du Quest.

----------


## Maalak

Quel escroc, ce Ruppy, à revendre un casque qui ne fonctionne pas.  :Cell:   ::ninja::

----------


## BlueTemplar

Je viens de dissocier le wifi de ma freebox pour être sûr de me connecter sur le 5ghz. Pas de changement...

Edit : bon j'ai fini par désactiver la carte graphique intégré d'AMD et ... Miracle ça marche. Bon mon ordinateur a du mal à suivre en airlink par contre, peut être que j'ai des choses à modifier pour que ça tienne mieux, je pensais qu'il y aurait pas de soucis ...
Je ne comprend pas pourquoi ça ne prend pas en compte les paramètres que j'avais mis en place, j'ai dû rater un .exe. Je vais revoir ça. Vous avez des astuces pour faciliter l'airlink ?

----------


## Maalak

Et en filaire, ça suit bien ?

----------


## OldBullLee

> Je viens de dissocier le wifi de ma freebox pour être sûr de me connecter sur le 5ghz. Pas de changement...
> 
> Edit : bon j'ai fini par désactiver la carte graphique intégré d'AMD et ... Miracle ça marche. Bon mon ordinateur a du mal à suivre en airlink par contre, peut être que j'ai des choses à modifier pour que ça tienne mieux, je pensais qu'il y aurait pas de soucis ...
> Je ne comprend pas pourquoi ça ne prend pas en compte les paramètres que j'avais mis en place, j'ai dû rater un .exe. Je vais revoir ça. Vous avez des astuces pour faciliter l'airlink ?


Plusieurs astuces pour l'airlink :

- Passer la résolution à 1.0 dans les paramètres du casque du logiciel oculus PC

- Laisser le nombre de gbps en adaptive sur la config airlink du casque

- Ne pas avoir d'autre appareil connecté en wifi 5ghz sur ton routeur

- Mettre le routeur dans un endroit dégagé (sans rien autour) et rien entre le routeur et le casque. Le mieux est qu'il soit verticalement au même niveau que le casque avec les antennes orientées vers lui.

- Éventuellement vérifier avec Wifi Analyzer (appli smartphone) que ton routeur est seul sur son canal et sinon le changer de canal à partir du logiciel de configuration du routeur. 

Ça a pas mal amélioré les choses chez moi, après j'ai toujours du stutter, du tearing et un peu de compression à des moments où la charge est forte. 
Je pense qu'une config un peu faible (1070ti chez moi) + le wifi fait que peu d'images sont envoyées au casque par le GPU et du coup qu'encore moins sont receptionnées via le wifi.
Et si le stutter donne un peu la nausée, le tearing donne limite la gerbe et créé un effet de rémanence même après avoir enlevé le casque.

----------


## BlueTemplar

> Et en filaire, ça suit bien ?


Ça passe son temps à se déconnecter mais ça fonctionne mieux lorsque que ça marche.

Je vais tester les réglages, merci OldBullLee.

----------


## Visslar

Salut, je pense revendre mon Rift S pour prendre un Quest 2 pour jouer sans-fil.
Mais j'ai un peu peur. J'ai une Freebox Pop (wifi 5 2.4 ou 5ghz).

Quand je ping depuis mon PC portable (en 2.4ghz), j'ai entre 1 et 5ms la plupart du temps, mais tous les 10 pings ça monte parfois à 20, 30, voire 100.

Donc : 
- Est-ce que ça ira mieux en 5ghz ? 
- Sinon ça viendrait de quoi ? Ca le fait même si je suis à coté de la box.
- Est-ce que c'est grave ? Ca va fortement se ressentir j'imagine ?

Merci.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Bon, ça sèche... T'aurais moyen de passer ton pc portable sur le 5 Ghz pour pinger sur ce réseau précis ?
Sinon, ptet poser la question en chat web au SAV de ton opérateur, soyons fous y a ptet un technicien en face.
Je t'avoue que j'ai pas pingé ma ligne (déjà j'ai pas idée du comment on fait) et peu joué en Air Link à ce jour...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je sais que ça fait un peu réponse "je sais pas", mais parfois c'est plus agréable que juste pas de réponse du tout  ::):  bon courage

----------


## Visslar

> Je sais que ça fait un peu réponse "je sais pas", mais parfois c'est plus agréable que juste pas de réponse du tout  bon courage


Même une réponse qui n'aide pas beaucoup est très appréciée  :;): 


A priori mon portable n'est pas compatible 5ghz. J'ai testé avec mon téléphone, mais j'ai des pings encore plus élevé.


Pour pinger, j'ai ouvert l'invite de commande et lancé la commande *ping 192.168.0.254* (faut remplacer 192.168.0.254 par l'IP de ton routeur si c'est différent).
Je doute que Free me réponde sur une question pareil, il n'y a pas vraiment de problème à proprement parlé.

----------


## Skyounet1664

> Salut, je pense revendre mon Rift S pour prendre un Quest 2 pour jouer sans-fil.
> Mais j'ai un peu peur. J'ai une Freebox Pop (wifi 5 2.4 ou 5ghz).


Je possède un Free pop et je ne rencontre pas spécialement de problème en Airlink.

----------


## Visslar

> Je possède un Free pop et je ne rencontre pas spécialement de problème en Airlink.


Si tu ping ca donne quoi ?

----------


## Metalink

VR Cover gratos pour les possesseur de Quest 2 qui datent d'avant janvier, je vous renvoie à mon post dans l'autre topic : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post13402095  :;):

----------


## LordFernando

Pour la cover, j'ajoute mon poste sur l'autre topic



> C'est ici pour vérifier le numéro de série, deux conditions.
> 
> https://support.oculus.com/1504463656600795/
> 
> 
> Le mien je l'ai acheté en février, je suis éligible, faut vérifier.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Salut les amis, j'ai un problème, peut-être que l'un de vous saura m'aider ?

J'ai une livebox (wifi 5) et un routeur honor 3 (wifi 6).

Quand je connecte mon quest 2 en wifi link via le routeur honor, l'image est belle et fluide, mais il y a comme un souci de tracking : si je bouge le casque dans l'espace, l'image tressaute. Si je ne bouge pas, il n'y aucun problème de fluidité.

Le problème ne se pose pas lorsque je suis connecté sur le wifi de la livebox.

Une idée d'où ça peut venir ?

----------


## babarti

Une potentielle piste : les routeurs "avancés" ont souvent des options de priorisation du trafic. Par exemple sur mon routeur Asus j'ai remarqué que quand ma copine est en facetime sur son téléphone, mon download sur Steam baisse à 1Mo/s au lieu de +80Mo/s.
J'ai vu qu'il avait plusieurs options comme ça sans trop creuser. Peut être un truc dans le genre ? Après le Air Link est pas encore ultra stable de ce que j'en ai testé, tu as Virtual Desktop pour comparer si ça fait le même soucis ?

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Air link et Virtual desktop, même souci.
Que je sois en wifi 5 ou 6 sur moh honor 3 ne change rien non plus.

Mon casque est le seul appareil connecté au wifi.

Mes paramètres actuels :

----------


## babarti

Alors, je suis loin d'être un expert mais le premier truc que je ferais c'est de désactiver le dual band pour être certains que t'es pas en 2.4Ghz. (edit: en checkant mon routeur j'ai l'impression que chez moi les deux sont activés et pas de problème, mais bon, au cas où...)

Une autre option qui pourrait jouer c'est le MTU. J'ai voulu regarder sur mon routeur à combien il était mais pas trouvé l'info  ::(: 
Une autre option différente chez moi je n'ai pas activé le 160Mhz.
L'option "Back Up wifi 5" ressemble aussi à une option qui pourrait mettre le bazar.

Désolé de ne pas pouvoir plus aider...

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Déjà essayé tout ça. :(

----------


## babarti

Arf  ::(:  J'imagine que tu as déjà testé également mais la dernière options WMM (je ne sais pas ce que c'est) ?
Après les Youtubeurs habitués à tester le matériel ont tendance à recommander des routeurs précis, dans le sens où ils sont prudent et ne recommandent pas des routeurs qu'ils n'ont pas testés pour la VR sans fil (je parle de ceux qui ne font pas d'opé). Du coup, y'a peut-être tout bêtement des contraintes matérielles qui font que ce routeur en particulier kiff pas trop le stream vidéo haute fréquence  ::cry::  Je sais que quand j'ai du me choisir un routeur j'en ai pris un testé pour ça exprès (mais bon j'avais la change de devoir en prendre un avant d'avoir eu le besoin de faire du air link/vD).

----------


## OldBullLee

Même souci avec un Honor 3 en fait.
J'ai fait quelques réglages, ça s'était amélioré temporairement, mais le problème persiste. 
Pas de stutter sur ma vieille freebox revolution mais beaucoup de compression itou.
Ça doit bien venir du routeur... J'ai vu que d'autres personnes avaient ce souci en faisant une recherche google ""honor 3" "air link"".

----------


## Fabiolo

Bientôt de la pub dans les jeux:

https://www.frandroid.com/marques/facebook/975627_oculus-quest-facebook-va-vous-mettre-des-publicites-sous-le-nez

----------


## ExPanda

Ca ajoute du poids à la théorie du casque vendu à perte aussi.
On en sait plus sur les coûts d'ailleurs ?

----------


## babarti

Je n'ai malheureusement plus la source mais il me semble avoir vu/entendu passer y'a pas longtemps un chiffre de 290€ ($?) pour le chipset Qualcomm XR 2. J'imagine qu'il faut rajouter à ça quelques modifs maisons faites sur l'Oculus, sans compter le coût du dév software et R&D.

----------


## ExPanda

Je trouve ça énorme, c'est le prix HT du casque complet.
(Ou alors c'est le prix pour une petite série et pas ce qu'un groupe comme FB peut obtenir)

----------


## 564.3

Y en a qui se basent sur le tarif de la version entreprise pour avoir une idée sinon.
C'est 800€ au lieu de 400€ (version 256Go) avec un service amélioré mais qui ne leur coute probablement pas grand chose.

----------


## Darth

Apres y'a des tutos pour ne jamais avoir a se loguer sur face2book, j'imagine que la meme chose va sortir pour bloquer la pub. Si ça se trouve un pi hole le fera bien.

----------


## LeLiquid

Etant sur Carrier Command 2 en ce moment, j'ai repensé à VTOL VR (https://store.steampowered.com/app/667970/VTOL_VR/) que j'avais eu l'occas de tester lorsqu'on m'avait prêter un Rift S fut un temps.. 

J'avais trouvé ça vraiment excellent pour certains jeux (tout ce qui est dans un cockpit en gros  ::P: ), mais entre le cout, l'encombrement du truc, la qualité visuelle qui me semblait limite, et la probable addiction au porno VR qu'il allait provoqué, j'avais décidé d'en rester la.

Du coup, je me dis, regardons si il y a eu du nouveau depuis. Et la je vois le quest 2, qui apparemment est vraiment pas mal ! Et à un prix "raisonnable" (même pas le prix d'une 6600 GT de nos jours  ::ninja:: ). Puis ascenseur émotionnel : Ca semble en rupture à peu près partout.  ::(:  (sauf à des prix scandaleux, on croirait le marché des CG..)

Ils ont arrêtés la prod ? Ou bien le casque est victime de son succès ?

----------


## Maalak

Il y a eu un rappel des produits à cause d'un problème potentiel d'irritation à cause de la mousse autour du casque chez certaines personnes.
Pour la peine, lorsque le casque reviendra à la vente, la version 64 Go sera remplacée par une nouvelle version 128 Go pour le même prix.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Moep. La pénurie actuelle très temporaire donne lieu à des annonces fantaisistes à +500€ le 64go sur le web.
Perso je suis à l'étroit avec mon 64, j'ai tenté de le revendre à 290€ sur LBC, j'ai pas une touche...
J'avais pas voulu remettre 100€ en avril dernier pour prendre le 256, ça m'apprendra à être raisonnable, tiens...

----------


## Oldnoobie

Au passage : j'ai un souci avec une demande de parrainage... Le mec a réinitialisé son casque depuis le menu Expérimental dans le casque, mais aussi, en premier, par l'app oculus sur son téléphone.
Dans les deux cas il se retrouve avec un casque correctement réinitialisé.... mais le parrainage n'est pas activé.
Il a acheté le casque d'occasion, ça joue ?
Il a utilisé son propre compte facebook pour se connecter et c'est son premier casque.
La seule anomalie notée : il a cliqué deux fois sur le lien de parrainage avant de commencer à réinitialiser.

Si ça vous parle, je suis preneur d'avis pour lui permettre de valider son parrainage.... merci.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Bon a priori, c'est le fait d'avoir un casque d'occasion.... le parrainage ne fonctionne qu'avec des casques neufs (apparemment activables max 2 fois d'après un com fb).

----------


## Maalak

Dites, petite question bête sur la configuration du Quest 2.
Ce n'est pas une chose très importante, mais je viens de m'apercevoir que l'heure indiquée dans le casque est l'heure UTC et non la +2 française. Or, je ne trouve nulle part où la régler pour qu'elle corresponde avec notre horaire.
A noter que je n'avais pas ce souci il y a quelques mois, mais je ne saurais dire si c'est depuis le reset usine que j'ai effectué le mois dernier ou une mise à jour du casque qui est la cause de ce petit souci.

----------


## dureiken

Salut les canards, Je vois pas trop quoi utiliser en autonome sur le Quest 2 pour faire découvrir la VR à des collègues ou ami ? avec le Vive je faisais du The lab, avec Oculus le Dreamdeck, mais là ? a part Beat Saber et la planche ?

Merci

----------


## Maalak

J'aimerais te répondre, mais je me rends compte que je ne joue pratiquement qu'à Beat Saber en autonome, ainsi qu'à Puzzling Places (enfin, la bêta gratuite, le jeu ne sortant que la semaine prochaine) pour mes moments de tranquilité. J'ai essayé d'autres jeux de rythme, mais même s'ils ne sont pourtant pas mauvais, je reviens toujours sur BS (qui suffit sans doute déjà en lui-même auprès des amis, ceci dit). Pour les autres jeux, j'ai tendance à préférer les versions Steam parce que c'est toujours plus beau que sur le natif Quest et en plus souvent moins cher.
Pour la planche, je ne vois pas le moindre intérêt de payer 10 balles pour ça.

----------


## 564.3

> Salut les canards, Je vois pas trop quoi utiliser en autonome sur le Quest 2 pour faire découvrir la VR à des collègues ou ami ? avec le Vive je faisais du The lab, avec Oculus le Dreamdeck, mais là ? a part Beat Saber et la planche ?


S'il y a des amateurs, peut-être Eleven Table Tennis. Ou Racket NX pour un genre squash / casse brique.
Faut voir si les versions Quest sont potables, mais c'est le genre de jeux que je prendrais dessus.

Sinon RoadToVR fait régulièrement des points sur ce qui est bien noté et populaire sur le Quest Store
https://www.roadtovr.com/best-oculus...d-august-2021/

Il y a des applis d'Oculus First Steps (tuto) et First Contact (peut-être plus comme Dreamdeck ?), mais c'est peut-être très court et tu dois le savoir.

Edit: ah y a Waltz of the Wizard: Natural Magic sinon. J'avais vu des news quand ils ont implémenté le tracking des mains sur la version Quest notamment, ça doit être pas mal mais pas testé.
https://www.oculus.com/experiences/q...0285932034855/
Il y a un genre de tour sandbox assez fun (gratos sur PC) où on joue avec des pouvoirs et de l'alchimie, puis des zones plus étendues avec du gameplay qui va chercher plus loin. 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...d_Legacy_demo/ (version PC initiale gratos, maintenant appelée démo)
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Natural_Magic/

----------


## Yo-gourt

J'ai acheté mon casque à un canard, et un autre à vous me parrainer...pareil, rien reçu. Pourtant il n'avais jamais été lié par un autre parrainage. Tant pis...

Sinon VTOL avec le quest 2 c'est top, j'ai passé 15-20h dessus, les sensations sont là, le cockpit cliquable et le fait de jouer avec les manettes rend le tout hyper immersif. j'aimerai un VTOL 2 un poil plus joli et ambitieux.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Salut les canards, Je vois pas trop quoi utiliser en autonome sur le Quest 2 pour faire découvrir la VR à des collègues ou ami ? avec le Vive je faisais du The lab, avec Oculus le Dreamdeck, mais là ? a part Beat Saber et la planche ?
> 
> Merci


Vador Immortal Ep1 : en 30 minutes t'as toute la VR : manipuler des mécanismes, se battre au sabre laser, circuler dans des lieux intérieurs et extérieurs (vertige assuré au passage), piloter un vaisseau, manipuler divers objets, etc...
Sinon des vidéos Oculus TV, pour mes parents j'avais montré Matterhorn (ascension du Mt Blanc, bluffant), Swimming With Sharks, et du Skydiving. Ah, et les vidéos de l'app Jurassic World, après les avoir chargées en local sur le casque.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai acheté mon casque à un canard, et un autre à vous me parrainer...pareil, rien reçu. Pourtant il n'avais jamais été lié par un autre parrainage. Tant pis....


J'en suis à au moins 4 parrainages foirés avec des gens ayant acheté un Quest 2 d'occasion. De mon point de vue ça ne marche pas. D'autres utilisateurs disent que c'est la roulette russe, ça passe peut-être parfois (sic) ou encore que le casque peut être utilisé max 2 fois pour un parrainage. Aucune règle écrite à ce sujet selon mes recherches... Mais j'ai des gens qui ont un message clair en retour du clic sur le lien de parrainage : "ce casque a déjà été utilisé pour un parrainage"... En bref, la procédure est hyper fermée et contraignante, la plupart du temps c'est la galère, si le compte a déjà eu un autre casque (Quest 2 et je soupçonne Quest 1), pareil, c'est pas possible de reparrainer.

----------


## vectra

> Moep. La pénurie actuelle très temporaire donne lieu à des annonces fantaisistes à +500€ le 64go sur le web.
> Perso je suis à l'étroit avec mon 64, j'ai tenté de le revendre à 290€ sur LBC, j'ai pas une touche...
> J'avais pas voulu remettre 100€ en avril dernier pour prendre le 256, ça m'apprendra à être raisonnable, tiens...


Quand je voulais l'acheter, j'avais une offre à 220 sur Toulouse avec un beau pack avec. J'ai hésité, mais bon honnêtement j'ai pas trop le temps de faire mumuse avec.
Et y'en avait pas mal des comme ça, même si pas forcément si près de chez moi.

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'ai fini par avoir une touche, le mec a payé LBC pour déclencher la procédure, sauf que...
-j'avais 48h pour l'envoyer
-je venais de prendre la route pour chez mes parents
-je comptais donc utiliser le casque la semaine suivante
-j'avais oublié de mentionner que la boîte comporte une dizaine de points bleus, mon gamin avait donné qq coups de stylos sur le carton d'emballage
- j'avais spécifié remise en mains propres uniquement, pour éviter toute embrouille sur le bon fonctionnement du casque

Du coup j'étais blasé, mais j'ai annulé la transaction. 
En plus si j'achetais ensuite un 128 Go, pas possible d'avoir un parrainage supplémentaire sur mon compte.

----------


## Maalak

Mais tu as tant besoin de place que ça ? Tu ne peux pas plus simplement supprimer les choses dont tu ne te sers pas, quitte à le retélécharger dans un an quand tu en auras besoin ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ben y a pas mal de jeux qui sont de nature à rester sur le casque dans la durée, parce qu'ils sont "sans fin" :
- les jeux de sport : ForeVR Bowling, RacketNX, Eleven, Machin Golf,...
- les jeux de rythme : Audica, Beat Saber, Synth Riders, ....
- les jeux créatifs : Open Brush, un jeu de tag de rue, un autre avec une sorte de labo de physique, etc..

Voire les jeux démos pour épater les proches , comme roller coaster ou Jurassic World, Richie s Plank...
Et des vidéos OculusTv pour faire découvrir la VR ou se garder en cache les trucs les plus impressionnants.
En effet, ma famille étant à la campagne, c'est pas une fois là-bas sans ma fibre, que je peux facilement retélécharger tout ce qui peut leur plaire.

Et apparemment, ce serait une expérience fantastique d'utiliser le casque pour se mater des films en 3D. Sauf qu'un divx en 3D, ça doit peser dans les 12 Go... Quoiqu'à ce sujet, j'ai appris récemment que Skybox ou Big Screen pourraient lire un fichier stocké sur mon PC, en PCVR.

Enfin, à la marge, il reste le fait que l'install des jeux est quasi automatique et que, si j'arrive à en acheter qq uns sans coût, en utilisant le système des parrainages, en revanche j'ai ensuite bien peu de temps de jeu dispo, d'où accumulation, notamment de jeux à histoire que je pourrais finir et désinstaller plus facilement (Ghost Giant par exemple, encore qu'il est épatant pour un débutant en VR).

Ah, et sinon la démarche de passer de 64 à 128 était aussi motivée pour permettre de moins dégrader la cote de revente, parce qu'un 64 dans qq mois, ne se vendra plus du tout facilement si un 128 d'occase est trouvable à prix similaire. J'imagine LBC inondé de 128 avec des 64 invendables.

----------


## Maalak

Pour les films, Skybox fonctionne bien, tu peux déjà décharger ça de ton appareil si tu as un PC dispo à côté. Après, je ne sais pas de quels films on parle parce que le genre n'est squatté pratiquement que par du porno.  ::ninja:: 
Est-ce que les jeux démos ne peuvent pas aussi être supprimés s'ils sont ne serait-ce qu'un peu lourd ? De toute façon, si les autres titres sont bien, cela devrait déjà suffire à épater les potes, sur un truc a priori plus intéressant qui plus est (tsss... même pas de Puzzling places dans la liste ...  :tired: )
Pour ma part, je suis très large avec les 64Go. Maintenant, je dis ça, mais on a chacun un usage et une façon d'utiliser les choses différemment, c'est sûr.

Pour ce qui est de gagner sur une revente de la version 64 Go, je pense qu'elle a déjà eu lieu, tu n'aurais rien de plus à revendre ton produit pour prendre un 128 Go à la place. A la limite, conserve tes sous pour lorsque le Q3 sortira, même si la décote de ton produit sera encore un peu plus importante, au moins auras-tu quelque chose de vraiment amélioré par rapport à ton modèle, bien plus intéressant que juste un peu de place.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je parlais de X-Men Apocalypse en 3D, moi, pas des trucs de culs...
Et Puzzling Places vient de sortir à 15€. J'achète que les trucs qui passent en solde et avec des crédits de parrainage, histoire d'amortir les 140€ de verres correcteurs achetés pour pouvoir porter le casque sans lunettes  ::P: 

Quand je parlais de démo, c'est bien de jeux destinés à faire une démonstration, pas de version démo de jeux. Mais j'en ai peu au final, je vais d'ailleurs gicler Jurassic World, car il est incapable de conserver localement ses 2 vidéos, faut recharger à chaque fois.

Pour le Q3 jsuis pas sûr... pour le moment la VR c'est surtout marrant au début, ensuite pour l'investir pleinement dans la durée, faut savoir la faire tourner avec le PC. Et comme on m'a offert le casque pour mon anniv, j'avais pas prévu d'upgrade le PC, surtout en ce moment de pénurie... Du coup j'ai tenté un peu, mais pour moi c'est encore trop de réglages à faire, surtout avec les maj régulières du casque qui génèrent chaque fois leur lot de difficultés. Donc je vais me servir du Q2, mais je ne pense pas suivre l'évolution matérielle, sauf révolution de la qualité de rendu (puissance ou qualité des optiques).

----------


## Maalak

Il te resterait la solution d'échanger ton casque 64 Go contre un 128 Go moyennant finances, mais je ne pense pas que tu trouves quelqu'un intéressé, pas à un prix raisonnable, en tout cas.
Pour Puzzling places, j'ai donné un lien vers la version bêta gratuite, qui prend quelques heures à être faite. C'est plus rugueux que la version finale avec des découpages un peu à la hache sans l'algorithme affiné, mais ça donne déjà une bonne idée du produit.  :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie

Pas faux pour la beta, je regarderai tantôt.

----------


## Gordor

Je sais pas si c'est trop l'endroit mais je viens d'avoir un oculus quest 2. Jai configuré airlink qui me permet de voir mon PC. Par contre j'ai tenté de lancer resident evil 7 ou no man sky, les jeux s'affichent sur un grand écran virtuel mais pas en VR.
Une idée ?

----------


## 564.3

Pour RE7 c'est normal, il n'y a pas de mode VR sur PC. Il faut éventuellement bricoler avec VorpX ou autre, mais ça ne vaut probablement pas le boulot d'adaptation de la version PSVR.
Pour NMS, vérifies que t'es bien en mode VR. Je ne sais plus exactement comment ça marche dans ce jeu. En tous cas faut un PC assez puissant derrière, en cas de problèmes de perfs ça ne sera pas très confortable.

----------


## Maalak

Promotion sur le Quest 2 en ce moment qui pourra plaire à ceux qui voudraient se lancer dans la RV en famille : si on achète un casque, on a une remise de 100 € sur un second casque.
Cela vous fait donc en gros 600 balles pour deux casques.

----------


## herve

Salut

Vous tenez combien en Mbps avec airlink ?
Moi mon max c'est 100Mbps au dessus j'ai une latence de dingue.

Ps j'ai une nvidia je peux aller jusqu'a 200Mbps

Réponse a moi même:
Je suis un "gland" ,en faite mon pc était branché sur un switch limité a 100Mbs donc logique que je pouvais pas monté plus.
J'ai branché direct a la box et la je peux monté a 150Mbs (ce qui me conviens parfaitement avec très peu de latence).

----------


## Darth

Moi aussi j'ai une nvidia, une geforce 6800 gt...

Sans rire, sans ta config exacte on peut pas te dire ce qui coince.

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est une transmission wi fi non ? donc c'est du côté du modem que ça se joue également, non ?

----------


## Darth

Oldnoobie, tu pourrais faire le bilan de ce que tu as pris comme matos additionnel (genre strap, batterie etc) et ce que tu juges indispensable? J'ai enfin convaincu un camarade de tater la VR mais j'ai pas regardé l'actu du quest 2 depuis un moment.

Merci !

----------


## Oldnoobie

Oh ben j'ai pas fait d'innovation :
- on m'a offert la Elite Strap. Elle est bien, même si fragile. Perso je recommanderais la Bobo VR (M2 de mémoire), pour la position : cerceau qui prend plus haut et casque qui pend. Elle coûte + ou - 35€, dispo sur amazon ou AliExpress.
A mon sens la sangle c'est le seul indispensable sauf si on porte des lunettes, auquel cas :
- des verres correcteurs à clipser sur VR OpticiAn, pour se débarrasser des lunettes, gênantes, pouvant rayer les optiques (et se rayer elles-même) en cas de contact et pour abolir le cadre de la monture qui restreint le champ de vision.
J'ai pris mes verres chez WidmoVR, c'était 10 balles plus cher et le clipsage me semble plus perfectible.

- j'ai pris des grips de poignées, au moins cher sur Aliexpress, juste des peaux en caoutchouc qui se mettent sur les manettes (qui sont en plastique lisse d'origine). Un modèle qui ne couvre pas les anneaux des manettes, pour ne pas gêner leur fonctionnement. Quand tu fais de grands mouvements sur Beat Saber, même avec la sangle au poignet, tu peux sentir la manette glisser parfois.

- j'ai pris une peau caoutchouc sur AliExpress pour mettre sur le masque en mousse, mais maintenant les casques sont vendus directement avec un masque en caoutchouc, donc ton pote sera tranquille, sauf s'il prend un modèle d'occasion, auquel cas il peut aussi faire une démarche auprès d'oculus pour recevoir gratuitement cette "peau".

- j'ai pas pris de batterie externe, le casque me tient 1h30 à 2h et en général je dépasse peu 1h de jeu, faut le physique pour les jeux debout et même assis je me lasse et je trouve que ça sollicite les yeux. Et je trouve qu il se recharge vite. Les mordus de sessions de 4h endiablées de FPS (ou de Demeo) te diront que le mieux est de prévoir une sangle autre que la Bobo VR, un modèle doté d'un support de batterie à l'arrière de la tête. Une 10.000 mAh doit déjà être assez lourde (ça équilibre le poids du casque, certes). On peut chercher une batterie de marque, testée et reconnue, pour éviter les soucis marginaux d'explosion des batteries chinoises premier prix.

- il est possible de prendre des caches pour protéger les optiques de la lumière du soleil, redoutable pour ces engins. Ou alors on range le casque dans sa boîte, et pas au bord de la fenêtre. A ce sujet, j'ai pas acheté de sacoche, j'utilise la boîte d'origine pour trimballer le casque. Pour ce faire j'ai viré les moulages cartons internes, on gagne de la place. Par contre pour la revente d'occaz, j'ai massacré la boîte...


En conclusion si ton pote est un peu soigneux, il a juste besoin d'une sangle à 35 balles.

----------


## Darth

T'es un chef, merci pour tes retours !

----------


## Left

Alors j'ai pas testé mais ça a le mérite d'être intéressant : 
https://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/14729...e-facebook.htm

----------


## 564.3

Pour ceux qui utilisent Air Link, il vaut mieux éviter de passer à Win11 pour l'instant
https://uploadvr.com/windows-11-oculus-link-issues/

Bon pour l'instant il n'y a pas beaucoup de raisons d'upgrader, mais tant mieux qu'ils y en aient d'assez motivés pour aider MS et autre à débugger tout ça.

----------


## BlueTemplar

Salut à tous,

Par manque de temps pour l'utiliser, je revend mon Occulus Quest 2 64Go. Si y a des intéressé : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...cone-260-fdpin

----------


## fougny

> A mon sens la sangle c'est le seul indispensable sauf si on porte des lunettes, auquel cas :
> - des verres correcteurs à clipser sur VR OpticiAn, pour se débarrasser des lunettes, gênantes, pouvant rayer les optiques (et se rayer elles-même) en cas de contact et pour abolir le cadre de la monture qui restreint le champ de vision.
> J'ai pris mes verres chez WidmoVR, c'était 10 balles plus cher et le clipsage me semble plus perfectible.


Juste pour dire un merci à oldnoobie : je n'utilisais quasiment plus mon quest parce que je trouvais cela trop désagréable avec les lunettes.
Du coup j'ai acheté des verres correcteurs à mettre dedans et c'est le jour et la nuit. 
Donc merci du conseil  ::):

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ah ben merci de ton retour. Les verres coûtent plus ou moins cher selon la lourdeur de la correction demandée (perso j'ai des trucs sympas c'est monté à 140 balles), mais en effet, voir sans le cadre de la monture offre un bien meilleur champ de vision et le confort est aussi bien meilleur sans les branches.

Par contre ne fais pas comme moi : quand tu fais essayer à ta belle-soeur ou ta mère.... enlève les verres correcteurs. 

Sinon je confirme que c'est perfectible chez WidmoVR : mon cache gauche n'est plus capable de se clipser sur le contour du verre, ce qui signifie qu'en cas de transport, il n'est plus protégé des chocs... Je vais passer à un cache total qui se glisse dans le casque, le cache plastique a un petit ergot qui s'use vite, et le contour étant ovale, le clipsage manque de points d'appuis fermes.
Partez donc plutôt sur VRoptician, et méfiez vous de VRopticien, qui semble ne pas être du tout une filiale FR, mais bien une autre boîte, qui elle n'a pas le passif rassurant de VROptician.

----------


## Darth

Merci pour les infos !

----------


## Graine

Je sais quoi m'offrir a Noel !!  :Vibre:

----------


## Maalak

Tiens, petit coup de gueule en passant.

J'avais activé le mode développeur sur mon Quest afin de pouvoir jouer aux jeux provenant de sources alternatives (SideQuest), notamment pour modder Beat Saber.

Sauf qu'en voulant relancer un peu après une petite pause, impossible de retrouver le menu Unknown Sources afin de lancer l'application Bmbf, me condamnant à devoir rester sur les chansons actuellement installées faute de pouvoir en rajouter d'autre en lançant cette application disparue.

Je me suis aussi rendu compte que le menu "développeur" avait disparu sur mon application téléphone.

Au final, par tâtonnement, j'ai pu retrouver ce menu en installant la dernière mise à jour de l'application, et me rendre compte par là-même que mon compte développeur avait été désactivé. Pour le réactiver, il m'a été imposé de donner à FB soit mon numéro de téléphone, soit mon numéro de carte bancaire. J'ai utilisé ce dernier vu qu'ils l'avaient déjà par mes achats sur l'Oculus Store (et je ne tenais absolument pas à ce qu'ils aient mon numéro de téléphone, c'est déjà bien assez avec mon adresse e-mail), mais le principe de devoir laisser ce type de coordonnées pour simplement réactiver le mode développeur et pouvoir ainsi relancer l'application de modding m'a un brin saoulé.
Bon, au moins, ça fonctionne bien maintenant, c'est déjà ça.

----------


## Darth

Tu créées une e-carte bleu pour l'occasion et tu les emmerdes profond.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ca fait un moment que Google fait pareil avec son Play Store et de façon bien plus pénible.
J ai voulu installer Google Maps sur le tel de mon père pour qu'il ait un GPS gratuit, le Play Store exige un compte avec une CB renseignée même pour les apps gratuites....

----------


## herve

Salut

Le quest c'est pour passé en mode développeur et avoir les sources inconnues.
Il y a quelques mois j'ai reçu un mail comme quoi il fallait que je le réactive et j'ai aucunement donné de numéro de cb.

----------


## Maalak

Il y a le choix entre le numéro de téléphone et celui de la CB. J'ai fait le choix de la CB car je la rentre de toute façon pour acheter les jeux et je trouve plus dangereux de leur donner connaissance de mon numéro de téléphone.
Je n'avais pas eu ce problème la dernière fois que j'ai lancé l'appareil il y a 2-3 semaines. J'ai mis du coup plutôt ce changement sur le fait que FB soit devenu Meta maintenant, avec le changement que cela implique dans les contrats nous liant à eux.

----------


## 564.3

Ça fait longtemps qu'ils en parlaient de "durcir" l'accès au mode dev. Faudrait retrouver les refs, mais je crois qu'ils déroulent simplement ce qu'ils avaient prévu et annoncé.

----------


## Maalak

Tiens, en cherchant un peu, je suis tombé sur ça, qui confirme ce à quoi je me suis retrouvé confronté.
S'il n'a pas lié une CB ou son n° de téléphone, il est fort probable qu'Hervé au-dessus se trouvera confronté au même souci lorsqu'il essayera.

----------


## 564.3

> Tiens, en cherchant un peu, je suis tombé sur ça, qui confirme ce à quoi je me suis retrouvé confronté.
> S'il n'a pas lié une CB ou son n° de téléphone, il est fort probable qu'Hervé au-dessus se trouvera confronté au même souci lorsqu'il essayera.


Ah ouais voilà, initialement annoncé en septembre 2020, ça devait être demandé progressivement du 8 octobre 2020 au 1er février 2021. 
https://uploadvr.com/oculus-quest-si...ion-developer/

Finalement ils ont très à la bourre mais n'ont pas changé leur plan.

----------


## leeoneil

Ces derniers temps à part pour du Beat Saber, je l'ai peu utilisé le casque.
J'ai voulu aller sur je sais plus quelle appli, qui me sort le clavier virtuel et là le truc relouuu : les chiffres ne sont plus accessibles en même temps que les lettres, il faut basculer à chaque fois.
Avant tout était présent sur le même écran.
J'ai cherché un peu sans trouver de solution, vous savez si il y a un moyen de revenir à l'ancien affchage clavier svp ?

----------


## zizoudane

En lisant certains posts ici, j'ai sauté le pas et commandé des lentilles chez VR OpticiAn mardi.
Reçu aujourd'hui et quel confort ! Must have pour les porteurs de lunettes.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Merci de ton retour !

----------


## Graine

J'ai un Lenovo Explorer (que j'utilise assez peu)
Je m'interroge sur les Quest 2.
Le truc cool c'est pouvoir se déplacer avec lui sans avoir besoin d'un PC pour se faire des soirées entre potes ou famille par exemple.
Mais juste sur sa qualité par rapport au Lenovo vous pensez qui il y a un gap assez suffisant pour passer a l'oculus quest 2?
Merci!

----------


## vectra

Question compliquée.
Y'a un net gain entre le Lenovo et le Rift S déjà.
Le Q2 est un cas compliqué avec le sans fil et l'équipement obligatoire de mods. 

J'ai assez envie de dire que oui, notamment si tu joues en filaire. Il semble que ça passe bien dans ce cadre.

----------


## Graine

Ok merci Vectra.

----------


## ExPanda

J'ai testé aucun des deux, mais sur le papier comme le Lenovo est un vieux WMR, le Quest 2 sera mieux niveau définition, manettes (en elles-mêmes et en tracking), l'interface sera mieux que le truc Microsoft pas ouf etc.
A voir pour le confort, le Quest est un peu plus lourd et pas forcément mieux équilibré, mais avec un autre strap genre un truc avec batterie à l'arrière c'est peut-être mieux.

Pourquoi tu utilises peu ton Lenovo ? Si c'est parce que la VR te motive pas plus que ça ça changera pas avec le Quest, mais si c'est une question de praticité ça peut carrément le faire.

----------


## vectra

Gros gain sur le soft et le tracking et la praticité oui.

----------


## Graine

Ben peut etre que ce qui m'ennuie sur le Lonovo c'est :
1 L'effet de grille même si ma fois ç'est pas si moche que ça.
2  L'interface atroce ou on a du mal a s 'y retrouver entre steam VR,Windows ou autres soft plus exotiques.
3  Les cables et tout le binz a mettre en route pour que ça fonctionne
4  Ne pas pouvoir faire l'utiliser chez mes parents chez eux sans amener mon PC.
NB Oui j'y joue pas suffisamment effectivement et ce serait ce raisonnable de dépenser 350€

----------


## ExPanda

Tous ces points seront mieux avec le Quest, sauf l'installation quand tu veux jouer à un jeu PCVR, mais là déjà le soft sera mieux.
A toi de voir si les jeux purement mobiles t'intéressent suffisamment, parce que du coup tu aurais bien plus d'occasions de t'en servir.

Au passage tu peux revendre ton Lenovo à pas cher et ça te fera une petite réduc sur le Quest, et un débutant VR heureux.

----------


## vectra

Y'a des jeux en mode autonome pour le Q2: ils sont chers et peu nombreux, mais y'a a priori les meilleurs jeux de sport.

La résolution a bien augmenté et l'écran LCD est de bien meilleure qualité/contraste que le LCD du Lenovo. Les optiques sont nettement meilleures aussi.
Rien que le Rift S, c'était visuellement bien plus convaincant que le Lenovo, qui a pourtant une résol° un peu supérieure.
Par contre, visuellement, les jeux embarqués sont très dépouillés. Les jeux PCVR sont plus élaborés visuellement, mais la compression et les limites de résolution vont faire leur apparition sur cable et surtout en wifi.

L'interface Oculus est ultra-simple et propre avec le Rift S, elle permet également de relancer des jeux Steam facilement. Facile d'établir les limites de jeu, qui sont ensuite apprises (mémorisation de la pièce en 3D). Le jour et la nuit en comparaison du système WMR, même dans sa dernière version pour le Reverb G2.
Par contre, la simplicité ne sera peut-être plus de mise dès que tu vas vouloir jouer en PCVR sur le Quest: à voir avec les intéressés.


Le Quest/PCVR, ça n'est pas des plus simples. Perso, ils auraient fait un Rift 2 en 100% filaire avec des possibilités de jouer en sans fil, ils auraient niqué le game chez Oculus.
Mais le Q2 reste malgré tout une super option, dans la mesure où on en trouve des modèles d'occasion en très bon état et 100% équipés pour à peine plus de 200€. Au prix du neuf, c'est quand-même 350 balles le casque, 100€ le cable, 50€ le strap obligatoire, plus le routeur wifi, etc...

Y'a un canard récemment qui a récupéré un pack Q2 à l'étranger pour 210€ fdpin: on peut avoir un lien?  ::unsure::

----------


## Graine

A propos concernant le mode PC;
Un Cable USB-C classique fonctionne ou faut passer a la caisse pour un spécifique?

----------


## vectra

Un cable standard fonctionnera, mais ne sera pas aussi flexible. Ca risque également de ramer selon les modèles.
Y'a des listes de cables "OK", je ne sais plus où, mais y'en a.

----------


## Graine

Dacodac

----------


## 564.3

> Un cable standard fonctionnera, mais ne sera pas aussi flexible. Ca risque également de ramer selon les modèles.
> Y'a des listes de cables "OK", je ne sais plus où, mais y'en a.


Peut-être plus haut dans l'historique, sinon sur Reddit.
La FAQ pour débuter m'a l'air pas mal: https://www.reddit.com/r/OculusQuest...ns_megathread/
Et le wiki reprend un peu la même chose https://www.reddit.com/r/oculusquest...s_and_adapters
Leur Google Sheet pour les cables est un peu brute de décoffrage, mais bon…
Sinon la partie concernant le wireless est plutôt pas mal.

----------


## Yo-gourt

Bon je vais te dire pour le câble...j'ai acheté 2 casques ici, 2 câbles différents et pas officiels, tout est OK.
Mon fils a pété la prise USB-C sur un, on a acheté un câble de 5m pas le moins cher, dans les 25 balles et c'est OK aussi. 
Tant qu'il est certifié USB3 et solide je dirais que ça passe non?

----------


## vectra

Tous n'ont pas le même débit.
C'est déclaratif.

----------


## Graine

Bon et bien j'ai craqué pour l'Oculus.
J'ai acheté une sangle pour pas trop cher les commentaires sont assez variés mais bon.
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B08LYKJ1PS?...p_imgToDp&th=1

----------


## Maalak

C'est ce que j'ai. Il ne prend pas la batterie supplémentaire, mais sinon, ça va, c'est plutôt un bon produit.

----------


## Graine

Dacodac.

----------


## Brice2010

Salut les canards. Après avoir testé plusieurs centaines de jeu (pas loin de 300) en sans fil sur mon oculus, et j'en suis ravi, je compte m'intéresser un peu à la technologie pour le lier à mon PC que j'ai complètement mis de côté.
Je sais que ça existe en link, vous en parlez à peine plus haut, mais il me semble qu'on peut tout faire en sans fil. Il est question de wifi 6, tout ça tout ça.

J'ai la fibre et le wifi (sur une box classique, je suis chez SFR). Je pense qu'il faut que j'améliore mon wifi avant de pouvoir y passer. Quelqu'un aurait le temps de me passer des infos sur quoi acheter ou un lien fiable?
Pas de limite de prix. Pas de limite matérielle. Merci d'avance!

----------


## Skyounet1664

Va voir sur Youtube, il y des milliards de tutos.

----------


## Brice2010

En effet. Mais y'a rien de précis sur le type de routeur à acheter pour "renforcer" son wifi.
Ou alors ça sent la sponso tellement le mec recommande un routeur douteux chinois garanti wifi 12 nouvelle norme martienne.
Et surtout y'a rien de très précis sur l'espère de dongle que prépare oculus à part qu'ils bossent dessus, je me disais surtout que ça devait déjà exister.
Bref, vais fouiller les tréfonds de youtube, merci quand même!

C'est pas bizarre qu'ils prévoient pas une connexion directe sans fil du casque vers le PC au lieu de passer par le routeur?

----------


## Maalak

Bof, non, ça ne ferait qu'une étape supplémentaire, sans compter que tout le monde n'a pas forcément de wifi sur son ordinateur fixe.
Pense juste bien à activer la liaison wifi en 5GHz pour avoir la meilleur connectivité sans wifi 6 et amuse-toi, il n'y a pas trop d'autre chose à faire, à part peut-être voir si Virtual Desktop est meilleur que la solution native de Meta.

----------


## 564.3

À un moment ils parlaient d'une connexion directe PC-Quest avec un dongle USB dédié pour optimiser la bande passante de façon "plug-n-play". Ça reste moins bien que le setup WiGig de HTC, mais c'est mieux que le Wifi moyen par la box du FAI.
Déjà ça évite le goulet d'étranglement entre le PC et l'AP Wifi (au mieux en giga), et permet la configuration / test / suivi de l'usage du spectre électromagnétique vu qu'ils gèrent toute la chaine.
Enfin je me rappelle que J.Carmack en parlait il y a longtemps, mais depuis il a pris ses distances et on n'a plus rien eu sur le sujet. Ils ont du se dire que les gens se démerdaient suffisament bien tout seuls et s'en foutent d'avoir la meilleur qualité possible.

Sinon pour répondre à la question, je ne sais pas trop ce qui est le mieux. À part les refs à la FAQ/Wifi Reddit, faut peut-être rechercher sur /r/OculusQuest mais je ne sais pas si c'est super tranché.
Edit: ref des conseils, ils voulaient mettre des APs recommandés mais pas fait https://www.reddit.com/r/oculusquest...r_link_latency
Le wifi du Quest 2 reste plutôt basique, donc pas besoin de prendre une borne MIMO de folie a priori, sauf si c'est pour utiliser d'autres machines via cet AP en même temps.

Par ailleurs on commence à voir des articles sur le wifi 7, et autant le passage du 5 au 6 permettait surtout une amélioration de la fiabilité du signal, le passage au 7 devrait être vachement plus intéressant pour la VR. Bon, c'est pas pour demain de toute façon…
Pendant ce temps Meta commence à tester du streaming "cloud"… bon comme un peu tout le monde depuis quelques années, il y avait une démo de HTC/Broadcom il y a 2 ans je crois.
S'ils font comme Varjo, optimisation fovéale dynamique du streaming (en plus du rendu), ça peut commencer à être vraiment opérationnel avec une bonne qualité. Ce serait techniquement possible sur Project Cambria, et faut espérer qu'ils mettront aussi le suivi du regard dans la gamme Quest 3+.

Edit: Et faut quand même rappeler que si on a du wifi pas trop dégueu, il y a aussi des contraintes et goulets d'étranglement coté Quest 2. Je me rappelle de tests de gens qui avaient essayé avec une carte PCI en mode master ou ad-hoc pour maximiser la bande passante et éviter les emmerdes réseau, mais le Quest n'arrivait pas à s'y connecter alors que ça marchait nickel avec leur téléphone. À voir si ça a évolué.
Edit2: Je vois aussi des gens qui signalent des problèmes avec le mode master sous Windows, faut désactiver certaines choses du genre scan automatique, et bidouiller pour forcer la négociation de la bande passante au max.

----------


## QuiLetoKyja

> Salut les canards. Après avoir testé plusieurs centaines de jeu (pas loin de 300) en sans fil sur mon oculus, et j'en suis ravi, je compte m'intéresser un peu à la technologie pour le lier à mon PC que j'ai complètement mis de côté.
> Je sais que ça existe en link, vous en parlez à peine plus haut, mais il me semble qu'on peut tout faire en sans fil. Il est question de wifi 6, tout ça tout ça.
> 
> J'ai la fibre et le wifi (sur une box classique, je suis chez SFR). Je pense qu'il faut que j'améliore mon wifi avant de pouvoir y passer. Quelqu'un aurait le temps de me passer des infos sur quoi acheter ou un lien fiable?
> Pas de limite de prix. Pas de limite matérielle. Merci d'avance!


Alors, je n'ai pas utilisé mon Quest 2 depuis quelques mois, mais voilà comment je faisais pour l'utiliser avec mon PC via le Wifi.

Mon matos : PC sans wifi [connecté par ethernet à ma livebox ( livebox 5 je crois, pas livebox fibre, celle d'avant, j'ai pas la fibre)], Quest 2 donc, et livebox (pas de répéteur ou ampli wifi) en 5Ghz.

En logiciel, il y a quelques mois, la solution Meta (alors Facebook) n'était pas top, beaucoup de latences etc... j'utilisais donc VirtualDesktop grâce à ce tuto : https://darkuni.medium.com/quest-new...p-9796427cdd0c

En suivant ce tuto pas à pas, nickel, tout fonctionne à merveille, pas un brin de latence entre le casque et le PC, que ce soit pour du jeu hors ligne ou en ligne en VR. 

Je n'ai jamais eu besoin d'acheter de matos supplémentaire pour améliorer mon wifi si ce n'est qu'il me fallait qu'il soit en 5Ghz. Pour te dire, j'ai même pu jouer dans mon garage à 20 mètres de mon PC, avec la connexion qui devait traverser un mur porteur. Donc.

Par contre, j'ai du acheter VirtualDesktop sur le store Oculus du casque.

----------


## herve

salut

Avez vous remarquez une baisse de performance en pcvr surtout sous steam vr avec la dernière mise a jour (V41)?

Je dit sa parce que j'ai 900 Heures de VR sous dirt rally 2 et autant dire que le moindre changement je le sens bien.

Et la avec cette mise a jour j'ai des sorte de freeze qui intervienne a 30 minutes de jeux environ. 

J'ai réglé le souci en réglant sur ODT Mobile ASW sur auto mais autant dire que c'est une rustine.

Je pense que je vais passé au pico le seule vrai casque pcvr pas trop chère mais sans ces mise a jour merdique de face de bouc avec leur trip socio pédagogique.

Enfin quand on lit le patch note et que je vois sa:
Prise en charge de la version bêta de Windows 11 Link/Air Link
Amélioration des performances et la stabilité pour l’utilisation de Link et Air Link avec les systèmes Windows 11.

Je suis sur qu'il on bidouillé l'algorithme de compression.

Le pc c'est la merdasse en faite tu fait bien tourné des truc tu passe des heures a bidouillé , une mise a jour et il brise tout.

----------


## 564.3

Si t'es motivé vaut mieux remonter le problème et les aider un peu à debugger au besoin. Avec un peu de bol ils indiqueront un paramètre à changer, ou ce sera corrigé au patch suivant.

Pour le Pico Neo 3 Link faut peut-être attendre un peu de voir comment se passent les mises à jour. Ils vont peut-être tenter de se rapprocher des fonctionnalités du Quest en mode "move fast and break things".
Même s'il n'y a pas le problème du streaming, il y a toute une couche logicielle et drivers.

----------


## herve

Salut

Je revient sur mes problèmes de mise a jour Quest 2.
J'ai fait tout les réglages possibles (remise a zéro du casque , vidage du cache des guardians d'ailleurs je conseille de le faire de temp en temp etc..).
Toujours des freeze aléatoires sur dirt 2 (je précise que sa vient bien du casque , j'ai testé avec mon rift s et aucun soucis ).
Et la depuis 2 jours tout refonctionne normalement c'est superfluide.
En faite il y a comme une sorte de rodage comme les mobylettes..
Enfin je cherche plus a comprendre tout refonctionne normalement , je trouve même que j'ai gagné quelque fps sur medal of honor en vr particulièrement c'est bien visible.

Ps: Sur le reddit oculus il y a quand même pas mal de retours négatifs sur cette v41 en termes de performance.

Ps2 : Jai lu sur le megathread de la v41 qu'un patch aurai été déployé , bon on peu pas leur enlevé sa il son réactif chez meta.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Je sais que ça existe en link, vous en parlez à peine plus haut, mais il me semble qu'on peut tout faire en sans fil. Il est question de wifi 6, tout ça tout ça.



J'ai lu que la latence pouvait être plus faible en Wifi 6 et j'ai acheté un Routeur Honor 3 à cet effet (ma livebox ne fait que Wifi 5). Autant j'ai constaté un débit beaucoup plus rapide en wifi avec mon téléphone (la vitesse a quasiment doublé), antant pour le quest non seulement je n'ai pas vu de différence de latence (on peut afficher les stats avec virtual desktop, mais j'ai aussi essayé avec air link), mais j'avais aussi des problèmes de synchro étranges entre le casque et mon nouveau routeur. L'image dans le casque était fluide, faire pivoter ma tête dans l'espace avait également un déplacement fluide, mais quand je déplacais ma tête dans l'espace, l'image sautait.
Je ne suis pas le seul à avoir rencontré ce problème mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solution.

Si ça vient des drivers du casque, peut-être que je pourrais réessayer, ça fait 1 ans que j'ai lâché l'affaire.

----------


## OldBullLee

Laissez tomber le routeur Honor 3,c'est une vraie daube pour la VR. Je l'avais, j'ai testé de changer de bande ou d'aménager l'environnement, ça a rien changé. Gros lag et stuttering qui donnait la gerbe. Je l'ai revendu.
J'ai racheté un routeur ASUS en promo, ça va beaucoup mieux. Mais apparemment les TP Link sont aussi très bien.

----------


## pomdunor

> Laissez tomber le routeur Honor 3,c'est une vraie daube pour la VR.


 ::blink::  Peux-tu donner plus de détails ? De mon côté, pas de souci particulier avec ce routeur qui me convient parfaitement ::):

----------


## OldBullLee

Je sais plus où j'avais lu qu'il y avait deux versions de ce routeur qui étaient sorties et que le fait qu'il fonctionne dépendait du nombre de coeurs sur le processeur.
De mon côté pas d'autre moyen d'avoir quelque chose de fluide que de changer de routeur.

Sinon un bon comparatif des routeurs dans lequel le Honor ne figure malheureusement pas :

----------


## ThermoO

Hello ,

On vient de m'offrir ce casque et j'aurai 2 petites questions  ::): 

J'ai activé le Air link avec mon ordi et j'ai lu (je sais plus ou) que du coup le Quest 2 était "considéré" comme le Rift , ça veut dire que je peux jouer au catalogue de jeux réservé au Rift ? 

Y a une grosse différence en terme de graphisme entre le Air link et la version câble ? 

Jme suis fais Vader immortal episode 1 et j'ai surkiffé , j'avais jamais test la VR et l'immersion est superbe , l'image un peu flou mais bon ça passe.

Ah et j'aurai aimé regardé des videos youtube 360  mais j'ai une connexion internet à chier , es ce que je peux DL les videos sur mon ordi et les transférer dans le casque ou directement les DL depuis le casque pour les visionner hors ligne ?

Merci  ::):

----------


## DangerMo

Pas un expert, équipé seulement depuis 1 mois, mais en vrac : 
- j'ai même pas essayé le Air Link, j'ai pas essayé non plus la connexion par câble direct (pas envie de m'emmêler les pinceaux dans un câble), je suis passé directement par WiFi couplé à Virtual Desktop et c'est tout confort, ça tourne nickel avec mon PC connecté en filaire à ma Livebox (5 je crois) et moi en WiFi sur l'Oculus dans la pièce à côté.
- l'image un peu floue : je porte normalement des lunettes, essentiellement pour lire ou voir de près, et finalement je ne les mets pas pour utiliser l'Oculus. Par contre, j'arrive à avoir une image parfaitement claire en ajustant au mieux les sangles du casque, mais aussi en testant l'écartement des lentilles (ça fait vraiment une différence, ne pas hésiter à trouver une position intermédiaire entre deux positions cliquables pour ajuster au mieux). Penser aussi à régulièrement essuyer/nettoyer les lentilles avec un tissu adapté et propre, ça fait là aussi une bonne différence.
- pour les vidéos immersives, il y'a un player de vidéos immersives sur le casque, qui s'active quand tu consultes une source adaptée sur le web, et il y'a aussi un dossier Vidéos dans la gestion des fichiers embarqués, donc oui, a priori, tu dois pouvoir ripper une vidéo tagguée correctement pour de la VR 360 et la stocker sur le casque.

Pas encore essayé Vader, mais comme tout le monde avant moi, je ne peux bien sûr que te conseiller d'installer a minima les démos de Beat Saber et de Super Hot pour voir si ça te plait avant d'acheter les versions complètes, et si tu arrives à configurer correctement le jeu VR depuis ton PC, tu ne couperas pas à la recommandation Half Life Alyx.

Bienvenue chez les gens qui suent du front !

----------


## ThermoO

Le Air link c'est comme le Virtual desktop de ce que j'ai pu lire , ça marche bien mais la je vais me prendre Hal life alyx et c’était surtout pour savoir si avec les gros jeux on perdait en graphisme.
Beat saber est offert en ce moment pour l'achat du casque et je viens de tester , normalement c'est pas mon genre de jeux mais c'est quand même bien fun  :^_^: 

Pour la netteté je pense qu'il faut que je trouve le bon ajustement du casque comme tu dis  :;): 

Merci pour les réponses  ::):

----------


## Metalink

Je viens de recevoir le mail annonçant qu'on pouvait créer un compte Meta à part de son compte Facebook et tout transférer dessus.
Je l'ai pas encore fait mais y'en a qui vont être contents  ::):

----------


## Maalak

Idem.
Maintenant, est-ce que ça suffira à convaincre les réfractaires à FB à faire le pas sur Méta à la place, je ne sais pas.
Disons tout de même que ça pourra protéger ses jeux d'un éventuel bannissement de son compte FB comme c'était arrivé à quelques uns.

----------


## Bart

Oubliez pas de prendre la sangle Elite, les nouveaux  :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ah, on ne recommande plus la Bobo VR M2 ?

----------


## Bart

Je sais pas, première fois que j'en entends parler  ::o:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Moins chère, plus solide, plus confortable, fini de s'écraser la tronche dans un gaufrier !

----------


## Bart

Moins cher etc que la sangle Elite, déjà jugée comme un achat obligatoire avec le Quest 2 ? 

https://www.numerama.com/tech/101710...-50-euros.html

----------


## ThermoO

Bon je me suis pris la sangle Bobo Vr m2 , ça a l'air plus confortable que la Elite et j'ai pris ça aussi : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B08...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Ca me fait trop mal au front actuellement , j'ai de la buée et la lumière passe sous mon nez , ce truc a l'air de régler ces soucis , je vous dirai si ça fait le taf  ::): 

Sinon j'ai acheté Half life alyx , j'ai pas joué longtemps mais ça s'annonce grave bon , par contre le message au début du jeu : ' Pas assez de mémoire graphique ' Wtf , j'ai une 3070 8 Go Oo

----------


## Yo-gourt

Ah pour Alys il m'a fait le même coup hier soir quand je testais ma 2070 toute neuve d'occasion!
Bon après ça tournait bien.
J'ai reçu la mousse en simili cuir de la part d'Oculus quand il y a eu l'histoire des mousses irritantes...c'est bof pour ma part. C'est épais donc du coup ça serre le casque encore plus et c'est chaud et collant comparé à la mousse de base.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Moins cher etc que la sangle Elite, déjà jugée comme un achat obligatoire avec le Quest 2 ? 
> 
> https://www.numerama.com/tech/101710...-50-euros.html


Suivant que tu la prennes sur AliExpress ou Amazon, et l'évolution de son prix, la Bobo voisine avec les 35/40€ contre les 70 de la Elite Meta.

Elle a beau être un produit de marque tiers, elle est reconnue comme la meilleure fixation par une majorité d'utilisateurs assidus, si tu parcours les forums et pages FB, à l'exception d'un point : pour les gens à cheveux longs et qui pratiquent des jeux où on bouge beaucoup, le maintien peut se montrer perfectible. 
Elle est réputée plus confortable car le serrage se fait entre la nuque et le front, avec le casque qui "tombe" devant les yeux. 

La Elite en revanche va comprimer le casque contre le visage, par son serrage horizontal. 
Problème : on n'a pas tous le même visage. Suivant la largeur du front, la proéminence des arcades ou des pommettes, ça peut rapidement devenir inconfortable voir douloureux.
Autre problème : les lamelles plastiques de la sangle "Elite" cassent. Elles cassent si on prend le casque en le tenant mal, mais aussi chez des utilisateurs plus soigneux. Le SAV Meta remplace, mais c'est de la négo à chaque fois et un casque inutilisable pendant le remplacement. 

Après, perso j'ai pas d'actions, et on m'a offert le casque avec la Elite, c'est donc celle-ci que j'utilise. Je constate que les lamelles en plastique rigide sont minces, qu'elles se voilent légèrement à l'usage, et qu'avec une grosse tête, se glisser dans le casque est peu facile. Je manipule le casque avec précautions et il est stocké dans sa boîte à l'abri du soleil/chaleur, et surtout je m'en sers très peu au final. Mais je ressens nettement la pression sur les pommettes et je comprends bien les limites d'un serrage qui consiste uniquement à écraser le casque sur le visage en comptant sur le contour mousse pour amortir les points de pression.

Je ne vais pas épiloguer sur Numerama (spoiler : en fait, si), y a déjà un écart de prix entre le lien de leur article et son titre, ensuite ils sont allés à l'essentiel en faisant de la polémique facile : bouh méchant Meta, il vend à part un accessoire pourtant essentiel à l'usage de leur casque. C'est complètement con. 

C'est complètement con, parce que l'approche du Quest 2 a toujours été de créer une entrée de gamme tarifaire mais sans gros compromis technologique. Du coup le compromis est ailleurs, et ça tombe sur la sangle. La VR pour la moitié ou le tiers du prix concurrent, t'as pas assis dans du cuir. Etonnant. 

C'est complètement con, parce que ça fait des années que le casque est vendu, et que ce point a déjà été critiqué en long en large et en travers, de sorte qu'ils font de l'actu après tout le monde, comme s'ils découvraient le Quest 2 fin 2022...

C'est complètement con, parce que pour écrire leur papier, ils passent à côté du fait qu'une très bonne sangle ça se trouve à moitié prix de ce qu'ils annoncent.

C'est complètement con, parce qu'on a toujours dû payer les accessoires pour une console, déjà la SNES en 1997, si tu voulais jouer à Mario Bros (fourni) avec ton frère qui fait Luigi... fallait acheter le deuxième pad. Et ça n'a fait que s'aggraver depuis : on achète une imprimante ? pas de câble USB, alors qu'il a une fiche spécifique carrée, en plus. On achète un nouveau smartphone ? C'est deux fois le prix du Quest 2 et t'as même pas le chargeur voire même plus d'écouteurs et il te faut tout de suite une coque et une protection d'écran : 20+15+15+15/30 = 65 à 80€ à sortir. Alors quoi, on découvre les années post-2000 chez Numerama ? Bientôt un scandale sur les batterie soudées et la suppression des ports micro-SD sur les téléphones ?

Enfin c'est complètement con, parce que si on vante le casque pour sa mobilité, il y a tout un tas d'usages pour lesquels la sangle tissu de base peut suffire, qu'il s'agisse de mater des vidéos VR, de jouer assis devant son PC ou dans son canapé en autonome, voire debout tant qu'on est pas sur du FPS compétitif ou un jeu de danse. Il existe des coussinets à pas cher à placer sur cette sangle pour en améliorer le confort au niveau de l'arrière. Du coup oui, on peut globalement admettre que la sangle de base est souvent insuffisante, sans que ça mérite d'en faire un problème.

----------


## ExPanda

Le fait d'avoir mis une sangle comme ça et pas d'écouteurs c'est pas pour le consommateur final, c'est pour raboter à mort sur un casque déjà vendu à perte (parce que je ne pense pas que l'augmentation soudaine de 100€ soit due à l'inflation...) afin de défoncer la concurrence.
J'ai lu en travers mais pour le coup de "ils ne réagissent que maintenant", il me semble que l'article est post-augmentation, non ? Le Quest avait son prix parmi ses arguments, avec la hausse et les accessoires "obligatoires", c'est moins le cas. Même si c'est pareil pour plein d'autres domaines, je vois pas en quoi c'est grave de le rappeler.
Ils ont l'air d'en faire un peu des caisses chez numerama, mais de là à faire un post long comme un de leurs articles t'y vas peut-être un peu fort.  ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Toujours. C'est mon côté enfonceur de portes ouvertes. 
C'est ptet aussi parce qu'ils s'y prennent tellement mal qu'ils en reviennent à faire de la pub pour les accessoires Meta, alors que des marques tierces moins chères sauront répondre aux besoins. 
Ils la recommandent carrément... c'est dire le survol quand tu vois la pléthore d'accessoires qui existent pour le casque, dont au moins 3 ou 4 marques de sangles.
Ou parce qu'ils expliquent que la sangle du casque arrache des cheveux (seriously ?).
L'article n'est pas mis à jour en revanche au sujet de "On ne change malheureusement pas la mousse de l’Oculus qui n’est toujours pas la meilleure." alors qu'Oculus fourni gratuitement une peau PVC souple à superposer.
Et au final il essaie d'enfoncer le clou en disant que le prochain casque est montré, lui, avec une sangle Elite, alors que son prix de vente estimé est de 1.000€ contre 450/350 sortie pour le Quest 2... c'est comme reprocher l'absence d'équipements sur une Clio, au motif qu'on va les trouver dans la prochaine Talisman.

Allez, il est pas vilain cet article, c'est juste de la papote approximative sur un sujet pas maîtrisé avec une rigueur inconstante. Leur lien entre la médiocrité de la sangle et la cinétose n'est pas inintéressant, ptet parce qu'il est fait par l'expertise de leur public. C'est pas mal un journalisme qui se nourrit de son lectorat pour découvrir de quoi il compte leur parler.

----------


## ExPanda

> C'est ptet aussi parce qu'ils s'y prennent tellement mal qu'ils en reviennent à faire de la pub pour les accessoires Meta, alors que des marques tierces moins chères sauront répondre aux besoins.


Ah oui effectivement c'est dommage ça.




> Allez, il est pas vilain cet article, c'est juste de la papote approximative sur un sujet pas maîtrisé avec une rigueur inconstante.


Comme la plupart des articles que tu lis en connaissant un peu le sujet en fait.  :Emo:

----------


## fougny

Moi l'achat qui m'a complétement changé la vie ce sont les verres correcteurs à ma vue à clipser sur le casque.
Ca m'a rendu l'utilisation 100* plus agréables.
Je pense que c'est un achat quasiment obligatoire quand on porte des lunettes et que l'on ne veut pas être aveuglé par la buée/gêné par les lunettes.
(d'ailleurs je crois que j'ai fait cet achat suite à un post d'oldnoobie)

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est possible, vu que perso j'ai pris ces verres chez WidmoVR, et en fait l'idéal c'est le site VROptician, et qu'il existe un site VROpticien, qui ne pose peut-être plus de soucis aujourd'hui, mais qui avait une qualité de verres inférieures à son jumeau dont il copie le nom (VROpticien est arrivé après l'autre). Ca faisait pas mal de gens à envoyer à la bonne adresse. En particulier parce que le mécanisme de clipsage WidmoVR s'use rapidement, ce qui au prix des verres correcteurs, est assez malheureux (110€ dans mon cas). Si vous passez le casque à quelqu'un de temps en temps ou si vous nettoyez régulièrement verres et lentilles, le clipsage finit par s'user (simple patte en plastique dont l'épaisseur s'use au frottement lié à la mise en oeuvre... les petits aimants chez VROptician c'est une bien meilleure idée).

----------


## Brice2010

Je compte acheter 2 éléments distincts:

- une station de charge. J'en ai marre (enfin, surtout ma femme...) d'avoir le casque qui traine, déchargé 9 fois sur 10 et les manettes à gauche à droite. Idéalement, plutôt qu'un bête dock de rangement, je vois qu'il existe des système qui permettent de charger à la fois le casque et les manettes. Pour les controllers bien sûr ça nécessite de changer les piles par des batteries. Je pense par exemple (en vrac, premier lien trouvé) à ce dock là sur AliExpress. Est-ce que quelqu'un a un bon article à proposer?

- un gun où je dock les controllers. Je crois qu'il y a un nom pour ça, gunstock ou truc comme ça. Les prix vont du simple au troudumachintiple, sans garantie sur l'efficacité en jeu et la qualité du produit. Là aussi, est-ce que quelqu'un a pu en tester et a un bon produit à proposer? Je ne fais pas de session Pavlov et compagnie. C'est pour des sessions de jeu très courte type VRBrigade 2, éventuellement du TWD s&s. Je teste surtout des centaines de jeu à gauche à droite au hasard, donc il me faut quelque chose d'assez universel. Plutôt en "arme de poing" qu'en mode fusil double manette insérée.

D'ailleurs faudrait que je me remotive à publier des avis, je ne ferai jamais mieux que la plupart des membres du coin sur les "gros" jeux vu que j'y reste peu, mais j'ai vraiment une playlist testée importante. Ca peut aider à découvrir quelques bons trucs sur des tout petits jeux pas mal. Je continue par exemple de vous conseiller Chics & Tricks si vous avez de jeunes enfants qui veulent essayer la VR  ::):

----------


## Oldnoobie

Faire essayer de la VR à de jeunes enfants ?

----------


## Brice2010

> Faire essayer de la VR à de jeunes enfants ?


C'est probablement intéressant, mais surement pas ici.
Les "lectures" sur les effets néfastes de la VR chez les enfants concluent à des "au final on sait pas, donc mesure de sécurité, interdit avant 12 ans".
Sans rentrer dans les détails, j'en ai utilisé plusieurs fois à partir de 5 ans dans des traitements médicaux. Ca marche extrêmement bien sur les amputations (on frôle plus la réalité augmentée par superposition du membre amputé pour travailler l'image que le cerveau fait du corps, c'est démentiel en terme de résultat chez l'adulte couplé aux thérapies sur les nerfs classiques, et on a pas trouvé mieux en ped' à part les boites miroirs), et dans un tas de pathologie psychiatrique. Sans oublier les IRM où on aurait du mal à s'en passer désormais, et où le "blocage" qui se faisait qui portait sur les lésions occulaires éventuelles, et qui comme je le dit en intro, n'ont aucune preuve ni dans un sens, ni dans l'autre, et se résumaient à "donc on ne fait pas".

Après c'est comme tout (discution de PMU), c'est une question de mesure. Ca se résume à 2 parties de moins de 5 minutes. Tout comme quand il fait une maison dans BrickVR pendant 10 minutes max.

Edit: et si ça en intéresse certains, en vrac l'étude "de base" sur la VR en pédiatrie. Une coquille vide, qui reprend bêtement les risques des JV qu'on colle sur la VR.  Notre service ophtalmo nous avait filé un graph' intéressant sur la portée de vue, du fait de coller les yeux à des écrans (en réalité, des lentilles) avec un casque VR. Et c'était comparé à l'étude sur l'écran du téléphone qu'un enfant rapproche en général beaucoup du visage. La lentille fait qu'au final, le regard porte loin. Vais voir si je le retrouve sur l'intranet du taff' quand j'y serai.

----------


## ThermoO

Allez petit retour après 1 mois d'utilisation environ

Déjà merci pour le conseil de changer de sangle  ::):  , j'ai pris la bobo VR 2 , c'est tellement plus facile à mettre et agréable que la version standard.
J'avais commandé aussi ça : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B08...0?ie=UTF8&th=1 mais j'ai retourné le produit , ça me faisait mal au niveau du front.

Ma première expérience VR fut Vader immortal ( comme dis un post au dessus ) , j'avais installé le jeu directement sur le casque et je l'avais trouvé un peu flou , 
je l'ai installé ensuite sur mon ordi et y ai joué en Air link , niveau graphisme c'est carrément mieux  ::wub:: .
Ca doit être le cas de tous les jeux , du coup pour ceux qui se posent la question de savoir quel modèle prendre , pour moi le 64 go suffit largement.

J'ai pas de problème de cinetose en jouant et je préfère largement le déplacement réel que le mode téléportation , d'ailleurs niveau sensation au début j'avais un peu le vertige , je titubais sur certains jeux quand j’étais en hauteur mais l'effet est parti :'
Dommage j'aimais bien :D mais mon cerveau a du s habituer Oo

J'ai acheté un câble USB pour jouer en version Link et après plusieurs essai j'ai pas vu de différence avec la version Air link.


Quelques démos gratuites que j'ai testé :

Face your fears : 
Pour faire frissonné votre moitié c'est top :D , y a un mode dans son lit à observer sa chambre dans le noir et un mode envahisseur extraterrestre avec de bonnes sensations de hauteur.

Echo VR : Concept tiré du film la stratégie ender
Je suis nul mais une partie de temps en temps c'est bien sympa , j'aimerai bien me prendre la version gunfight à 10e mais aucune idée de ce que ça vaut et si y a beaucoup de monde qui y joue dessus , vous avez des avis ?

Occulus dreamdeck : de courtes demo pour la découverte de la Vr ( sur occulus )

The Lab : même principe qu'au dessus mais la sur Steam , un niveau au dessus quand même car la il a manipulation avec différents petits jeux.

Occulus first contact : parfait aussi pour faire découvrir la VR avec la manipulation de quelques objets , très bien fait

Propagation VR : un jeu de tir avec des zombies / monstres , graphiquement très beau , dommage que ça soit statique mais pas grave de bonne sensations de shoot et de peur.

J'aurai bien aimé testé la demo de la planche comme certains l'ont dit ici mais elle existe plus et payer 15e pour une simu comme ça non merci ...


En gros jeu je me suis pris Walking dead ( pas trop eu le temps d'y jouer ) et Half life Alyx ( que j'ai terminé )
Alors ce dernier est vraiment excellent mais alors niveau performance c'est catastrophique sur mon ordi.
J'ai un r5 3600 / 16 go ram / Rtx 3070 , le casque est réglé en 72hz échelle 1.0 , dans le jeu graphisme en élevée voir moyen et j'ai des grosses saccades , les textures qui passent en low toutes seules.
J'ai appliqué une tonne de tweaks récupéré sur différents forums mais ça ne change rien  ::(: 
J'ai lu que le Quest 2 et Steam VR c’était pas l'amour fou , pas mal de personnes se plaignent des performances. 

Du coup ça m incite à prendre les jeux sur le store du quest mais va les prix , Walking dead je l'ai eu à 9e sur steam alors que sur le quest il est à 40e.
Les jeux ( même les vieux ) sont très cher sur le store du quest et y a pas mass promo. 

Niveau catalogue de jeux il y en a beaucoup mais surtout des petits jeux qui me donnent pas très envie
J'ai regardé les futurs sorti et même si y a quelques titres qui ont l'air sympa ca se voit que la Vr est encore timide sur le marche du jeux video , peut être qu'avec l'arrivé du casque PSVR2 ca va bouger les choses en espérant aussi que les jeux soient adapté sur tout les casques.

----------


## Yo-gourt

Bizarre je fais tourner Alyx avec mon pc qui commence à accuser son âge sans souci en réglage high et 80hz. Intel i7 7700k, 2070 super. Mais avant j'avais une 1070ti et ça tour ait aussi sans saccades. Avec la 2070 j'ai pu encore monter des taquets en high.

----------


## ThermoO

Le pire c'est le niveau de Jeff avec les particules volantes  ::'(: 

Mais c'est un peu la loterie , comme toi certains avec une config inférieur a la mienne le jeu tourne nickel et des gars avec des configs supérieurs ont des soucis d'opti aussi.

----------


## Maalak

> Du coup ça m incite à prendre les jeux sur le store du quest mais va les prix , Walking dead je l'ai eu à 9e sur steam alors que sur le quest il est à 40e.
> Les jeux ( même les vieux ) sont très cher sur le store du quest et y a pas mass promo.


Quoi, et pas de Puzzling Places malgré la pub que j'ai faite sur ce jeu ici ?  :tired: 
Version bêta gratuite ici ou là par Sidequest (bêta, pas démo, donc avec quelques limitations, comme pas toutes les options et coupe des pièces à la serve et non taillées comme dans le produit final, mais ça fait quand même le taf).

Pour ce qui est d'Alyx, Quelles sont tes options graphiques en jeu ? Peut-être es-tu simplement trop gourmand en qualité (ombres et tout ça).
Sinon, tu as essayé tant avec le câble qu'en Air link ou juste avec ce dernier ? As-tu essayé avec Virtual Desktop si tu le possèdes ?

----------


## herve

Salut

Bizarre qu'avec tas configue tu n'arrive pas a bien faire tourné half life Alyx.
Moi j'ai un ryzen 3600 avec un 2060 super et je le fait tourné au taquet en link avec le quest 2.
Et si tu vois pas de différence entre le link et air link tas vraiment un soucis c'est quand même beaucoup moins pixélisé et sa je peux te l'assuré ,je joue a dirt 2 en vr et en airlink sa va pas du tout si tu veux voir au loin.

Regarde tes processus en arrière plan sous windows moi sans rien faire tourné j'en ai 40.

Regarde tes réglage sur oculus debug tool voici le mien :

----------


## ThermoO

> Quoi, et pas de Puzzling Places malgré la pub que j'ai faite sur ce jeu ici ? 
> Version bêta gratuite ici ou là par Sidequest (bêta, pas démo, donc avec quelques limitations, comme pas toutes les options et coupe des pièces à la serve et non taillées comme dans le produit final, mais ça fait quand même le taf).
> 
> Pour ce qui est d'Alyx, Quelles sont tes options graphiques en jeu ? Peut-être es-tu simplement trop gourmand en qualité (ombres et tout ça).
> Sinon, tu as essayé tant avec le câble qu'en Air link ou juste avec ce dernier ? As-tu essayé avec Virtual Desktop si tu le possèdes ?


A non j'ai pas vu ton post sur Puzzling Places , des que j'ai un peu de temps je testerai  :;): 
Sinon pour mes réglages non j'ai tout baissé en moyen et j'ai testé en Air link et cable, pareil

Pour Herve :
La différence que j'ai avec toi sur l'occulusdebugTool :
Distortion Curvature : Low , j'ai lu qu'on avait une meilleur qualité d'image sur les cotés
Encode resolution Width : 0 (j ai laissé par defaut )
Link sharpening : Enable

Je vais faire tes modifs et voir ce que ca donne , merci  ::): 

Sinon je pense me prendre FpsVr sur Steam , ça coute 3e et ça permet justement de voir in game les performances du pc et de toucher au réglages graphiques.

----------


## ExPanda

> Echo VR : Concept tiré du film la stratégie ender
> Je suis nul mais une partie de temps en temps c'est bien sympa , j'aimerai bien me prendre la version gunfight à 10e mais aucune idée de ce que ça vaut et si y a beaucoup de monde qui y joue dessus , vous avez des avis ?


Ce jeu est surtout un multi des Lone Echo. Ce sont des jeux d'aventure dans l'espace que je te conseille fortement.

----------


## ThermoO

Yep c'est les prochains sur ma liste  ::happy2:: 

Pour plus tard ceux la me tente bien : Robo recall , vader immortal 2 & 3 , Pistol Whip , Final assault , Space pirate trainer , Arktika 1
Y a aussi Robinson et Asr1ft mais beaucoup de commentaires disant que le jeu ne se lance pas ...

----------


## ExPanda

Les Vader Immortal sont sympas mais à part l'ambiance Star Wars, ils ne proposent pas grand chose. Le gameplay est très simple et ils sont ultra courts. Enfin tu as fait le premier, donc dis-toi que les suivants c'est la même chose. A choper en promo sinon ça fait cher l'heure et demie de jeu.

----------


## 564.3

Le gars d'UploadVR est plutôt content des écouteurs Logitech Chorus à 100$ (100€ aussi). Par contre ça empêche l'usage de l'Oculus Link vu que le port est pris.
https://uploadvr.com/logitech-chorus-quest-2-review/

Pendant ce temps, le DAS d'HTC a l'air d'être à 80$ (mais 110€, à voir en promos) avec le système d'attache complet inclus. Pour un Quest 2 faut bricoler et la qualité audio doit être moins bonne, et c'est vraiment des écouteurs (collé aux oreilles) plutôt que des HP suspendus façon Valve.
https://www.vive.com/us/accessory/vi...e-audio-strap/

----------


## ThermoO

> Les Vader Immortal sont sympas mais à part l'ambiance Star Wars, ils ne proposent pas grand chose. Le gameplay est très simple et ils sont ultra courts. Enfin tu as fait le premier, donc dis-toi que les suivants c'est la même chose. A choper en promo sinon ça fait cher l'heure et demie de jeu.


C'est ce que je comptais faire  :;): 
La y a des ventes flash mais y a que le 1 ... , jme suis quand meme pris Trover save the universe

Sinon vous connaissez QuestGame Optimizer ? 
https://anagan79.itch.io/quest-games-optimizer

Ca a l'air sympa pour améliorer le rendu visuel et c'est pas très cher.
Certains canards l'utilise ?

----------


## OldBullLee

Ça fonctionne avec le AirLink ou c'est seulement en autonome ?

----------


## ThermoO

Moi aussi je me suis posé la question donc j ai demandé sur le site du gars et ça fonctionne que en autonome. Donc moins emballé du coup

----------


## patrick SR

Bonjour, 
Je recherche plusieurs avis sur l'oculus quest 2, car j'aimerais en acheter un. Mon souci sur ce casque VR est que c'est un peu cher, mais j'en ai besoin. J'ai lu des avis positifs à son propos. Cependant, comme tout autre chose, il y a toujours une critique négative, mais j'ai pu faire plusieurs comparaisons de réponse. 
Bref, j'espère pouvoir acheter.

----------


## malmoutt3

Salut à tous, à propos de Blade and sorcery, il y en a qui ont pu faire la comparaison entre nomad sur le quest et l'original sur PCVR ?
Le jeu sur Quest vaut le coup ou celui sur PCVR est clairement supérieur ?
Et sur Sidequest vous avez des trucs à proposer, je vois pas grand chose pour l'instant.

----------


## Darth

> Bonjour, 
> Je recherche plusieurs avis sur l'oculus quest 2, car j'aimerais en acheter un. Mon souci sur ce casque VR est que c'est un peu cher, mais j'en ai besoin. J'ai lu des avis positifs à son propos. Cependant, comme tout autre chose, il y a toujours une critique négative, mais j'ai pu faire plusieurs comparaisons de réponse. 
> Bref, j'espère pouvoir acheter.


T'en a besoin pour ?

----------


## Maalak

Bah, laisse, 3 posts en 2 ans dont deux mentionnant du poker en ligne, je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit très sérieux.

----------


## patrick SR

Salt, c'est par ce que je n’ai pas pu me connecter depuis longtemps.

----------


## Bart

400€ la version 128go avec RE4 et Beat Saber offerts :
https://www.amazon.fr/Oculus-Quest-v...09LXSB8XJ?th=1

----------


## vectra

Bon prix.
Mais sur LBC, il y a moyen de le toper à 200€ en étant un peu réactif.
A 250€, ça devient même assez facile, et ça vient avec des extras & goodies.

----------


## Bart

Je prends jamais de la technologie d'occas', encore moins un truc tripoté aussi souvent qu'un casque VR, sans parler de la sueur. Mais ouais c'est des prix d'occas sympa  :;):

----------


## vectra

Bah vu qu'il faut de toute manière racheter une sangle, et probablement changer les mousses même sur un casque vanilla, pas trop de problème de ce côté-là, non?

----------


## Bart

Sueur des manettes aussi.

----------


## vectra

Même quand c'est ton matos, faut le nettoyer aussi, OK?  :;):

----------


## Bart

::o:

----------


## 564.3

Les manettes se prennent aussi des coups, même si ça ne se voit pas forcément beaucoup.
J'utilise peut-être mon matos plus que la moyenne, mais même en étant assez soigneux il s'use assez vite (Vive et Index).
En 3 ans d'usage de chaque j'ai des pièces qui déconnent un peu. Rien de pété de façon franche, du coup je laisse trainer, mais si j'avais acheté d'occase dans cet état j'aurais les boules. Bon on va dire que ça justifie que ce soit moitié prix, mais j'aimerais au moins avoir quelque chose qui marche parfaitement un certain temps.

----------


## patrick SR

> Je prends jamais de la technologie d'occas', encore moins un truc tripoté aussi souvent qu'un casque VR, sans parler de la sueur. Mais ouais c'est des prix d'occas sympa


Mais ça peut se nettoyer tu sais.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Le casque VR, c'est vraiment le truc à acheter d'occaz. C'est typiquement le truc essayé 3h et rangé ensuite, pour une large majorité d'utilisateurs. Le prix contenu des Quest les a mis dans les mains d'un public pas avare d'effet Wahou mais pas assidu pour autant. Et entre les Maj d'OS mensuelles, les jeux en anglais, le besoin de place au sol, le changement de compte Meta/FB, la boutique hors de prix... y a 1.000 raisons de lâcher l'affaire en 15 jours. 

Ca se teste à l'achat, on a facilement la facture, ça se trouve encore sous garantie et acheté y a trois mois, si le vendeur est honnête il va pas vous foutre dehors en 5 minutes. La nana qui m'a racheté mon premier casque est restée une bonne heure (l'acheteur nunuche c'est pas simple à gérer...).

En plus entre les différentes versions en capacité et l'annonce du Quest Pro, Quest 3 etc, en occaz la décote peut être facilement importante, surtout qu'on en trouve à la pelle sur LBC.

----------


## Bart

D'un autre côté si t'as déjà un doute (comme moi quand j'ai acheté le Q2) tu te renseignes, tu prends soit chez Darty/Boulanger en ligne et pas en magasin et t'as 15 jours pour essayer, soit sur Amazon et si tu cibles bien t'as... 2 mois  ::P:  
J'ai essayé, j'ai adoré, mais y avait peu de jeux à ce moment donc j'ai tout rendu (la nouvelle attache frontale etc).

----------


## vectra

Moi, je pense bien que je finirai par l'acheter juste pour combler les zones grises d'utilisation du G2.
Mais entre 250 et 450 euros, j'ai choisi mon prix. 

Le principe d'acheter un matériel pour qu'il décôte aussitôt ne m'attire pas trop. Quand c'est au bénéfice de la garantie, certes, mais ici on a accès à du matériel récent et présentable au fabricant.

----------

